# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > DIY - Faça Você Mesmo >  Arduino 1.0/Paineís fotovoltaicos para aquário

## António Vitor

tive a ideia de comprar uns paineis aí de 400 W para alimentar o meu aquário de 250W leds...
problema...
parece que tenho que realizar uma vistoria por algum técnico...bah...
uma legislação de 1980...

DL 517/80 , eu sei que é 24V e que ninguém poderia sofrer um choque, aliás a minha calha DIY leds, é mais perigosa porque tem componentes a 220v...enfim...são as tais dificuldades que não se podem ultrapassar e este meu sonho morre à nascença...
devem depois ter outros problemas associados, com as tais burocracias limitativas...

por isso o secretário de estado foi expulso, porque a putocracia em que vivemos tá-se a cagar para os cidadãos, temos de dar rendimento ás 3 gargantas...enfim...

----------


## Filipe Lopes

Boas
A vistoria só é necessária se pretender vender electricidade a sua fornecedora de electricidade, se pretende ter os painéis só para uso próprio ninguém o vai proibir de os ter...

----------


## Filipe Lopes

Boas
A vistoria só é necessária se pretender vender electricidade a sua fornecedora de electricidade, se pretende ter os painéis só para uso próprio ninguém o vai proibir de os ter...

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

Yep, essa também é a ideia que tenho, para consumo próprio apenas, não é preciso vistoria nenhuma.

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

Yep, essa também é a ideia que tenho, para consumo próprio apenas, não é preciso vistoria nenhuma.

----------


## António Vitor

então vou avançar mas tenho de ver bem o custo final, e tenho de arranjar maneira para evitar condensações no interior, e/ou humidades e calor extremo...
terá de ser bem investigado tudo antes de partir para este projecto.
A vistoria foi me dita que tinha de ser feita, mas se calhar estavam errados!
e ainda bem...

----------


## António Vitor

então vou avançar mas tenho de ver bem o custo final, e tenho de arranjar maneira para evitar condensações no interior, e/ou humidades e calor extremo...
terá de ser bem investigado tudo antes de partir para este projecto.
A vistoria foi me dita que tinha de ser feita, mas se calhar estavam errados!
e ainda bem...

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Boas.

Desde que instales em partes não comuns, e que seja para uso próprio, não é preciso nenhuma inspecção.

Agora, faz bem as contas, e vê bem onde vais instalar os paineis. Se não tiveres mt cuidado, facilmente ficas com uma instalação pouco eficiente/rentavel.

O investimento é alto, cada painel de 200W ronda os 700€. Depois tens que ver as baterias. Fazendo as contas por cima, 300W de consumo. Se a tensão de trabalho for os 24V, dá 12.5A. Como não podes levar a capacidade das baterias ao limite, precisas de 15Ah de bateria por cada hora de autonomia. Claro que, durante o dia, os paineis produzem energia, e não vai tudo das baterias, ou até pode não ir mesmo nada, mas tens que contar com os maus dias. Portanto, considerando alguma ajuda dos paineis durante o dia, mesmo em dias maus, pelo menos a bateria tem que ser de 100AH, e mesmo assim, é facil ficares pendurado.

Só considerando baterias, controlador e 3 paineis, já andas para cima dos 2000€. Vê bem se isto vale a pena.

Acho que qt muito, se pretendes mesmo investir em soluções solares, pensa numa solução de venda à rede, acho que te sai mais rentavel, embora claro, o investimento inicial seja superior, mesmo para a versão mais baixa que rondava na altura qd vi isto os 8000€.

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Boas.

Desde que instales em partes não comuns, e que seja para uso próprio, não é preciso nenhuma inspecção.

Agora, faz bem as contas, e vê bem onde vais instalar os paineis. Se não tiveres mt cuidado, facilmente ficas com uma instalação pouco eficiente/rentavel.

O investimento é alto, cada painel de 200W ronda os 700€. Depois tens que ver as baterias. Fazendo as contas por cima, 300W de consumo. Se a tensão de trabalho for os 24V, dá 12.5A. Como não podes levar a capacidade das baterias ao limite, precisas de 15Ah de bateria por cada hora de autonomia. Claro que, durante o dia, os paineis produzem energia, e não vai tudo das baterias, ou até pode não ir mesmo nada, mas tens que contar com os maus dias. Portanto, considerando alguma ajuda dos paineis durante o dia, mesmo em dias maus, pelo menos a bateria tem que ser de 100AH, e mesmo assim, é facil ficares pendurado.

Só considerando baterias, controlador e 3 paineis, já andas para cima dos 2000€. Vê bem se isto vale a pena.

Acho que qt muito, se pretendes mesmo investir em soluções solares, pensa numa solução de venda à rede, acho que te sai mais rentavel, embora claro, o investimento inicial seja superior, mesmo para a versão mais baixa que rondava na altura qd vi isto os 8000€.

----------


## António Vitor

Calma joão a ideia era mesmo ter o sol, a ditar Se o aquário ficaria com luz ou não...
NADA de baterias.

um DIY também se arranja para os painéis, mas a 700 euros não sei se vale a pena...

300W arranja-se a 200 euros as células, o problema depois é a resina e o aluminio e mais o vidro extra claro. acho que conseguiria com 500 euros fazer a festa para 400W digo eu...

depois é ter 24v, a alimentar DIRECTAMENTE os leds, nada de baterias ou outros sistemas.
poderia tirar o arduino do sistema, já que o dimming era natural, e se uma nuvem passar baixa logo a iluminação do aquário.
 :Big Grin: 
O custo do aquário por ano baixaria bastante, até porque assim desistiria da tarifa bi-horária.

----------


## António Vitor

Calma joão a ideia era mesmo ter o sol, a ditar Se o aquário ficaria com luz ou não...
NADA de baterias.

um DIY também se arranja para os painéis, mas a 700 euros não sei se vale a pena...

300W arranja-se a 200 euros as células, o problema depois é a resina e o aluminio e mais o vidro extra claro. acho que conseguiria com 500 euros fazer a festa para 400W digo eu...

depois é ter 24v, a alimentar DIRECTAMENTE os leds, nada de baterias ou outros sistemas.
poderia tirar o arduino do sistema, já que o dimming era natural, e se uma nuvem passar baixa logo a iluminação do aquário.
 :Big Grin: 
O custo do aquário por ano baixaria bastante, até porque assim desistiria da tarifa bi-horária.

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Pois e de noite népias de luz... Uma vantagem das baterias é precisamente poderes depois gastar a luz quando te apetece. Não podes reconverter as da UPS? Se bem me recordo as duas em série dão 24V 80Ah, sempre dá para aguentar umas horitas mais...

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Pois e de noite népias de luz... Uma vantagem das baterias é precisamente poderes depois gastar a luz quando te apetece. Não podes reconverter as da UPS? Se bem me recordo as duas em série dão 24V 80Ah, sempre dá para aguentar umas horitas mais...

----------


## PauloOliveira

Boas ...

hoje durante o almoço com uma pessoa que aplica destes painéis , calhou em conversa por causa de umas obras e do preço da luz, e ele falou-me que tem um contacto de uns chineses que lhe metem cá os painéis a 0,60€ por W ... 
lembrei-me deste tópico e pedi a ele para me dar os dados desses painéis , se entretanto tiver alguma resposta aviso ...
não sei se é muito ou pouco , mas pareceu-me um bom preço para o que se vê por ai ...

Abração ..

----------


## PauloOliveira

Boas ...

hoje durante o almoço com uma pessoa que aplica destes painéis , calhou em conversa por causa de umas obras e do preço da luz, e ele falou-me que tem um contacto de uns chineses que lhe metem cá os painéis a 0,60€ por W ... 
lembrei-me deste tópico e pedi a ele para me dar os dados desses painéis , se entretanto tiver alguma resposta aviso ...
não sei se é muito ou pouco , mas pareceu-me um bom preço para o que se vê por ai ...

Abração ..

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Tenho ideia de fazer o mesmo mas em eólica! :Admirado:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Tenho ideia de fazer o mesmo mas em eólica! :Admirado:

----------


## António Vitor

> Boas ...
> 
> hoje durante o almoço com uma pessoa que aplica destes painéis , calhou em conversa por causa de umas obras e do preço da luz, e ele falou-me que tem um contacto de uns chineses que lhe metem cá os painéis a 0,60 por W ... 
> lembrei-me deste tópico e pedi a ele para me dar os dados desses painéis , se entretanto tiver alguma resposta aviso ...
> não sei se é muito ou pouco , mas pareceu-me um bom preço para o que se vê por ai ...
> 
> Abração ..


 Parece um excelente preço... queria aí uns 400W pico. pergunta-lhe quanto é que ele me fazia isso.

----------


## António Vitor

> Boas ...
> 
> hoje durante o almoço com uma pessoa que aplica destes painéis , calhou em conversa por causa de umas obras e do preço da luz, e ele falou-me que tem um contacto de uns chineses que lhe metem cá os painéis a 0,60 por W ... 
> lembrei-me deste tópico e pedi a ele para me dar os dados desses painéis , se entretanto tiver alguma resposta aviso ...
> não sei se é muito ou pouco , mas pareceu-me um bom preço para o que se vê por ai ...
> 
> Abração ..


 Parece um excelente preço... queria aí uns 400W pico. pergunta-lhe quanto é que ele me fazia isso.

----------


## António Vitor

sim de noite népias de luz, que se lixe. de noite é para dormir...
 :Wink: 
tudo para poupar...queria também regular e medir a intensidade da luz produzida (com o arduino), por exemplo se os leds consumirem 200W e se estou a produzir mais, não quero deitar fora os watts, metia a vortech a trabalhar com a energia do painel e também a tunze...

claro que é muito trabalho para pouco proveito, mas com os preços do Paulo já torna tudo mais atractivo. Até podia com o arduino prolongar o periodo de luz se me apetece-se era o arduino controlar se iria alimentar ou não os leds pela "edp"

----------


## António Vitor

sim de noite népias de luz, que se lixe. de noite é para dormir...
 :Wink: 
tudo para poupar...queria também regular e medir a intensidade da luz produzida (com o arduino), por exemplo se os leds consumirem 200W e se estou a produzir mais, não quero deitar fora os watts, metia a vortech a trabalhar com a energia do painel e também a tunze...

claro que é muito trabalho para pouco proveito, mas com os preços do Paulo já torna tudo mais atractivo. Até podia com o arduino prolongar o periodo de luz se me apetece-se era o arduino controlar se iria alimentar ou não os leds pela "edp"

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Boas, 

Só para desmitificar, actualmente não podem existir instalações fotovoltaicas clandestinas no território nacional o que quer dizer que precisam de cumprir projecto com termo de responsabilidade e seguros. Trata-se de produzir energia electrica.
Isto aplica-se quer se trate de instalações para venda á EDP ou para consumo próprio.
Agora cada um é livre de cumprir ou não as regras.

Divirtam-se... Um abraço

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Boas, 

Só para desmitificar, actualmente não podem existir instalações fotovoltaicas clandestinas no território nacional o que quer dizer que precisam de cumprir projecto com termo de responsabilidade e seguros. Trata-se de produzir energia electrica.
Isto aplica-se quer se trate de instalações para venda á EDP ou para consumo próprio.
Agora cada um é livre de cumprir ou não as regras.

Divirtam-se... Um abraço

----------


## António Vitor

É assim, se for para cumprir é para esquecer, aliás esse tipo de burocracias faz-me lembrar a necessidade de licença para ir buscar água ao mar... ridiculo, não quero vender energia para a EDP, não quero nada com eles, e é para mim.

Nessa perspectiva também seria necessário licenças para uma simples máquina calculadora de bolso...é uma instalação fotovoltaica.

Há aquela máxima do "O sol quando nasce é para todos", se não for para todos, eu não meto a tal instalação fotovoltáica, não vou pagar para fazer um trabalho que eu conseguiria fazer por 10% do preço a uma empresa onde teria de pagar 10x mais...
aliás se for para pagar aquilo que me pedem, não meto, é ridiculo o preço que cobram, e portanto desisto.

Eu queria este projecto nem era tanto para poupar, mas para ter a consciência tranquila e ter um menor footprint ecológico.

Sei que se calhar nem daqui a 10 anos tenho o reembolso do investimento, não nas condições que eu queria, e era mesmo porque não andava a deitar CO2 para a atmosfera, não tem lógica sermos todos de mentalidade ecológica, e depois temos um mamadu a mamar carrada de watts e a poluir, sim o nosso aquário...para os nossos filhos e os seus descendentes.

Se isso é me vedado por burocracias várias ...desisto, aliás tenho isto postado num forum de energias renováveis e eles não me falam em projectos, existe uma lei que obriga uma vistoria, a qualquer instalação no aquário, sendo um painel exterior e visivel lá fora, era apenas isso que necessitava.
para licenciamento tinha de ter uma instalação de 100KW, o que não é o caso segundo o decreto de lei 517/80 .

não faças cnonfusão entre vistoria e licenciamento...

----------


## António Vitor

É assim, se for para cumprir é para esquecer, aliás esse tipo de burocracias faz-me lembrar a necessidade de licença para ir buscar água ao mar... ridiculo, não quero vender energia para a EDP, não quero nada com eles, e é para mim.

Nessa perspectiva também seria necessário licenças para uma simples máquina calculadora de bolso...é uma instalação fotovoltaica.

Há aquela máxima do "O sol quando nasce é para todos", se não for para todos, eu não meto a tal instalação fotovoltáica, não vou pagar para fazer um trabalho que eu conseguiria fazer por 10% do preço a uma empresa onde teria de pagar 10x mais...
aliás se for para pagar aquilo que me pedem, não meto, é ridiculo o preço que cobram, e portanto desisto.

Eu queria este projecto nem era tanto para poupar, mas para ter a consciência tranquila e ter um menor footprint ecológico.

Sei que se calhar nem daqui a 10 anos tenho o reembolso do investimento, não nas condições que eu queria, e era mesmo porque não andava a deitar CO2 para a atmosfera, não tem lógica sermos todos de mentalidade ecológica, e depois temos um mamadu a mamar carrada de watts e a poluir, sim o nosso aquário...para os nossos filhos e os seus descendentes.

Se isso é me vedado por burocracias várias ...desisto, aliás tenho isto postado num forum de energias renováveis e eles não me falam em projectos, existe uma lei que obriga uma vistoria, a qualquer instalação no aquário, sendo um painel exterior e visivel lá fora, era apenas isso que necessitava.
para licenciamento tinha de ter uma instalação de 100KW, o que não é o caso segundo o decreto de lei 517/80 .

não faças cnonfusão entre vistoria e licenciamento...

----------


## António Vitor

http://novaenergia.pt/forum/viewtopi...46&t=15744&e=0

Claro que neste país o Joaquim Galinhas deve mesmo ter razão, nada é fácil e anda meio mundo a parasitar outro tanto aliás os parasitas como os "mexias" e outros intermediários servem-se de muitas leis para extorquir o dinheiro  atrasar o desenvolvimento das tais energias renováveis, em vez de se estar a incentivar com preços mais altos a produção das renováveis, era retirar as burocracias, ou flexibilizar as coisas mantendo a segurança promovendo instalações mais baratas para as pessoas aderir...

claro que um painel da treta custar 15000 euros, é ridiculo... e cheira-me que 90% do dinheiro vai para n intermediários....
nesta país onde um mexia ganha perto de 2 milhões de euros ano por trabalhar de sol a sol é o que se passa...e eu ou vou pela minha maneira ou desisto...não gosto de ser enganado...
 :Big Grin: 

não vou colocar a corrente no circuito normal da casa, e portanto não coloco ninguém em risco, e o principio é o mesmo que uma máquina de calcular...só que com 24v.

----------


## António Vitor

http://novaenergia.pt/forum/viewtopi...46&t=15744&e=0

Claro que neste país o Joaquim Galinhas deve mesmo ter razão, nada é fácil e anda meio mundo a parasitar outro tanto aliás os parasitas como os "mexias" e outros intermediários servem-se de muitas leis para extorquir o dinheiro  atrasar o desenvolvimento das tais energias renováveis, em vez de se estar a incentivar com preços mais altos a produção das renováveis, era retirar as burocracias, ou flexibilizar as coisas mantendo a segurança promovendo instalações mais baratas para as pessoas aderir...

claro que um painel da treta custar 15000 euros, é ridiculo... e cheira-me que 90% do dinheiro vai para n intermediários....
nesta país onde um mexia ganha perto de 2 milhões de euros ano por trabalhar de sol a sol é o que se passa...e eu ou vou pela minha maneira ou desisto...não gosto de ser enganado...
 :Big Grin: 

não vou colocar a corrente no circuito normal da casa, e portanto não coloco ninguém em risco, e o principio é o mesmo que uma máquina de calcular...só que com 24v.

----------


## Filipe Lopes

Boas,
desconheço isso, mas é provável, mas também muitas das ligações eléctricas que temos nos nossos aquários  também não respeitam as normas de segurança e se fossem alvo de uma vistoria da certiel chumbavam... não querendo incentivar ninguém a cometer um ato ilícito, não era essa burocracia que me iria impedir de o fazer.

----------


## Filipe Lopes

Boas,
desconheço isso, mas é provável, mas também muitas das ligações eléctricas que temos nos nossos aquários  também não respeitam as normas de segurança e se fossem alvo de uma vistoria da certiel chumbavam... não querendo incentivar ninguém a cometer um ato ilícito, não era essa burocracia que me iria impedir de o fazer.

----------


## Filipe Lopes

nem tudo são mas noticias... http://www.renovaveisnahora.pt/web/srm
"Poderá deduzir 30% do montante gasto na compra de equipamentos novos a incorporar na unidade de microprodução instalada nos termos do DL n.º 363/2007, até ao máximo de 777. Em complemento, o rendimento, de montante inferior a  5000, resultante da actividade de microprodução fica excluído de tributação em IRS"

----------


## Filipe Lopes

nem tudo são mas noticias... http://www.renovaveisnahora.pt/web/srm
"Poderá deduzir 30% do montante gasto na compra de equipamentos novos a incorporar na unidade de microprodução instalada nos termos do DL n.º 363/2007, até ao máximo de 777. Em complemento, o rendimento, de montante inferior a  5000, resultante da actividade de microprodução fica excluído de tributação em IRS"

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Além dos painéis solares, não é necessário também um inversor de corrente?

Quer-me parecer que uma solução destas fica um pouco mais caro que os valores apresentados (apenas para os painéis)...

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Além dos painéis solares, não é necessário também um inversor de corrente?

Quer-me parecer que uma solução destas fica um pouco mais caro que os valores apresentados (apenas para os painéis)...

----------


## António Vitor

Não Artur, os meus leds (DIY) são alimentados por 2 fontes de 24V continuos...e era isso que eu queria dar aos leds. não preciso de nada para além dos painéis.

----------


## António Vitor

Não Artur, os meus leds (DIY) são alimentados por 2 fontes de 24V continuos...e era isso que eu queria dar aos leds. não preciso de nada para além dos painéis.

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Ah ok, deve ser suficiente. De qualquer forma não esquecer de implementar um sistema de corte de picos de corrente... se entrar corrente ou voltagem a mais, pode queimar os circuitos. Há tempos contaram-me que uma instalação de painéis solares no telhado de uma casa, aquilo pegou fogo, possivelmente algum pico de corrente a originar incêndio...

Mas se se tiver um inversor de corrente, dá para alimentar dispositivos de 230V como os termostatos e outro equipamento, acho que valeria a pena. 

Já agora, deixo aqui um artigo fresquinho da revista FishKeeping, sobre um aquarista que aplicou painéis solares para um lago de Kois... pode ser útil para uma implementação também para reefs...
http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.u...m_content=html

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Ah ok, deve ser suficiente. De qualquer forma não esquecer de implementar um sistema de corte de picos de corrente... se entrar corrente ou voltagem a mais, pode queimar os circuitos. Há tempos contaram-me que uma instalação de painéis solares no telhado de uma casa, aquilo pegou fogo, possivelmente algum pico de corrente a originar incêndio...

Mas se se tiver um inversor de corrente, dá para alimentar dispositivos de 230V como os termostatos e outro equipamento, acho que valeria a pena. 

Já agora, deixo aqui um artigo fresquinho da revista FishKeeping, sobre um aquarista que aplicou painéis solares para um lago de Kois... pode ser útil para uma implementação também para reefs...
http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.u...m_content=html

----------


## António Vitor

Artur isso não aconteceria no meu caso, se calhar era mesmo painéis apenas suficientes para os leds... os bucks suportam até 30v, e eu estaria a dar 24v, tudo a mais e os bucks dissipariam, e eu criava a coisa de forma a terem no máximo 24-25 volts...nunca mais...mesmo no pico do sol...aliás o sol aumenta a temperatura e reduz a eficiência, na primavera pode ser mais eficiente termos painéis solares, por isso digo que a tecnologia tem muito ainda que evoluir. E eu se calhar não dou já o salto...
era só uma ideia que fica na gaveta até ver...

----------


## António Vitor

Artur isso não aconteceria no meu caso, se calhar era mesmo painéis apenas suficientes para os leds... os bucks suportam até 30v, e eu estaria a dar 24v, tudo a mais e os bucks dissipariam, e eu criava a coisa de forma a terem no máximo 24-25 volts...nunca mais...mesmo no pico do sol...aliás o sol aumenta a temperatura e reduz a eficiência, na primavera pode ser mais eficiente termos painéis solares, por isso digo que a tecnologia tem muito ainda que evoluir. E eu se calhar não dou já o salto...
era só uma ideia que fica na gaveta até ver...

----------


## António Vitor

£11,000 hehe...pois... Gasto 2.5kw dia em luz, o que dá em tarifa bihorária cerca de 20 centimos dia ao fim do mês dá 6 euros...para ir buscar o investimento tinha de esperar esperar e muito não esperando problemas a longo prazo na longevidade dos painéis. Isto assumindo o meu projecto mais barato de 500 euros...mas que provávelmente como aconteceu com os leds subiria...

imaginando 1000 euros de investimento, o retorno era em 5000 dias mais de uma decada, o que é muitos dias...
embora o que me movesse era apenas o aspecto ambiental e não tanto o custo...Os preços com a massificação vão baixar, e a tecnologia vai melhorar e muito... julgo que uma área  aaperfeiçoar é mesmo o baixo rendimento dos painéis com o calor.

----------


## António Vitor

£11,000 hehe...pois... Gasto 2.5kw dia em luz, o que dá em tarifa bihorária cerca de 20 centimos dia ao fim do mês dá 6 euros...para ir buscar o investimento tinha de esperar esperar e muito não esperando problemas a longo prazo na longevidade dos painéis. Isto assumindo o meu projecto mais barato de 500 euros...mas que provávelmente como aconteceu com os leds subiria...

imaginando 1000 euros de investimento, o retorno era em 5000 dias mais de uma decada, o que é muitos dias...
embora o que me movesse era apenas o aspecto ambiental e não tanto o custo...Os preços com a massificação vão baixar, e a tecnologia vai melhorar e muito... julgo que uma área  aaperfeiçoar é mesmo o baixo rendimento dos painéis com o calor.

----------


## António Vitor

ok estou mesmo decidido a ir para a frente com o projecto.
vou comprar cerca de 3-4 metros quadrados de painel da kyocera, algo como perto de 500W para alimentar o aquário, deopis posso adicionar mais uns paineis no futuro...

Retiro as baterias que tenho no ups, e meto isto a ser alimentado pelos paineis o que não fosse consumido ia para as baterias, e mesmo sem sol, não tinha falhas. Se por acaso falta-se energia eléctrica o arduino não deixava a luz acender, e metia a energia das baterias para unicamente a bomba tunze que tenho a 24V.
simples ups. sem espinhas (quem quer depois o carregador que tenho???) 
Alguma corrente a mais a ser produzida, metia o pc portátil (funciona a 18.5V) com um simples transformador de 24 para 18.5 a trabalhar com isto.

Os watts a mais era para de manhã logo ao nascer do sol ter perto de 240W e ao fim do dia, ou com o sol com nuvens (ainda produz energia ao contrário do que a malta pensa)


 :Big Grin: 
Pelas minhas contas, e que estavam erradas vou poupar perto de 30 euros pelo menos todos os meses, e um painel fica-me mesmo de compra e alemão por menos de 400 euros.
o problema é que 50% do custo que pagamos pela energia está escondido, e baixando o que pagamos mesmo em apenas 10-15 euros estamos na realidade a baixar uns 30 euros.

PAra mais desistia da tarifa bi-horária que já não fazia sentido, ou seja tinha a energia durante as 8 até ás 22 horas cerca de 10-20% mais barata.
Acho que ainda ia poupar mais....não digo que em 2 anos isto esteja pago, mas em 3 claramente, ao contrário do que tinha referido aqui.
e Claro aquiloo mais importante...

é o meu aquário ecológico... a longo prazo....o que poupo é realmente muitissimo melhor que meter o dinheiro no banco...
em 20 anos espero receber em retorno cerca de 1000% do que gastarei aqui...lol
vamos ver...
como tem garantia de 10 anos o risco é minimo.

ainda não sei é se monto isto "sozinho" ninguém me quer ajudar a montar 2 painéis de 20 kilos cada?
 :Big Grin:

----------


## António Vitor

ok estou mesmo decidido a ir para a frente com o projecto.
vou comprar cerca de 3-4 metros quadrados de painel da kyocera, algo como perto de 500W para alimentar o aquário, deopis posso adicionar mais uns paineis no futuro...

Retiro as baterias que tenho no ups, e meto isto a ser alimentado pelos paineis o que não fosse consumido ia para as baterias, e mesmo sem sol, não tinha falhas. Se por acaso falta-se energia eléctrica o arduino não deixava a luz acender, e metia a energia das baterias para unicamente a bomba tunze que tenho a 24V.
simples ups. sem espinhas (quem quer depois o carregador que tenho???) 
Alguma corrente a mais a ser produzida, metia o pc portátil (funciona a 18.5V) com um simples transformador de 24 para 18.5 a trabalhar com isto.

Os watts a mais era para de manhã logo ao nascer do sol ter perto de 240W e ao fim do dia, ou com o sol com nuvens (ainda produz energia ao contrário do que a malta pensa)


 :Big Grin: 
Pelas minhas contas, e que estavam erradas vou poupar perto de 30 euros pelo menos todos os meses, e um painel fica-me mesmo de compra e alemão por menos de 400 euros.
o problema é que 50% do custo que pagamos pela energia está escondido, e baixando o que pagamos mesmo em apenas 10-15 euros estamos na realidade a baixar uns 30 euros.

PAra mais desistia da tarifa bi-horária que já não fazia sentido, ou seja tinha a energia durante as 8 até ás 22 horas cerca de 10-20% mais barata.
Acho que ainda ia poupar mais....não digo que em 2 anos isto esteja pago, mas em 3 claramente, ao contrário do que tinha referido aqui.
e Claro aquiloo mais importante...

é o meu aquário ecológico... a longo prazo....o que poupo é realmente muitissimo melhor que meter o dinheiro no banco...
em 20 anos espero receber em retorno cerca de 1000% do que gastarei aqui...lol
vamos ver...
como tem garantia de 10 anos o risco é minimo.

ainda não sei é se monto isto "sozinho" ninguém me quer ajudar a montar 2 painéis de 20 kilos cada?
 :Big Grin:

----------


## António Vitor

aliás era um ups anda mais inteligente e seguro...
só deixava de iluminar o aquário se as baterias descessem a 60% da carga, porque se estiver sol com força, não há riscos... e sei que as baterias aguentam bem uma bomba durante a noite, e de dia vinha de novo o sol.

----------


## António Vitor

aliás era um ups anda mais inteligente e seguro...
só deixava de iluminar o aquário se as baterias descessem a 60% da carga, porque se estiver sol com força, não há riscos... e sei que as baterias aguentam bem uma bomba durante a noite, e de dia vinha de novo o sol.

----------


## JoaoCAlves

20 kilos cada???? tens a certeza?

É uma questão de se combinar, se tiver disponibilidade, conta comigo.

Vais por onde, no telhado? (não me recordo se a tua casa era um prédio ou moradia)

----------


## JoaoCAlves

20 kilos cada???? tens a certeza?

É uma questão de se combinar, se tiver disponibilidade, conta comigo.

Vais por onde, no telhado? (não me recordo se a tua casa era um prédio ou moradia)

----------


## António Vitor

prédio... hee ajuda de alguém que percebe! o lado do meu sotão é virado para sul, e os meus bons vizinhos deixam...fixe...
vai pró telhado e é num prédio!
é uma semi moradia.... s´tenho 3 vizinhos
obrigadão.

----------


## António Vitor

prédio... hee ajuda de alguém que percebe! o lado do meu sotão é virado para sul, e os meus bons vizinhos deixam...fixe...
vai pró telhado e é num prédio!
é uma semi moradia.... s´tenho 3 vizinhos
obrigadão.

----------


## JoaoCAlves

:Wink:

----------


## JoaoCAlves

:Wink:

----------


## António Vitor

já meti as mãos À obra, agora que tenho o aquário a bom caminho começo a divergir as minhas cinergias...
lol

Bom este projecto, será uma melhoria a todos os niveis dos meus anterior programa, irei colocar com o arduino:
controlo dos leds.
Controlo do meu sistema de bailling. (que estou a fazer)
medição dos watts produzidos pelo painel solar (será 1 até ver de 240w pico)
Medição do meu UPS (da tensão e avaliação por base na quebra de tensão da duração da baterias)

Fica aqqui o programa, já corre os menus isto foi criado com um arduino duemilinove+lcd shield, mas depois meto no mega que aqui tenho...

deverei demorar menos de 1 mês, estou a conseguir fazer coisas que antes dava-me cabo da cabeça implementar e assim torna-se mais fácil.



código:
#include <LiquidCrystal.h>
#include <LCDKeypad.h>



LCDKeypad lcd;
int second=15,minute=40,hour=07,day=29,month=01,year=2  012;
unsigned long lastTick=0;
unsigned long overflow=0;
unsigned long clic=0;
int backlight=20;
int backtempo=0;
int estado=0;
int estadoled=0;
int power=0;

byte p1[8] = {  0x10,  0x10,  0x10,  0x10,  0x10,  0x10,  0x10,  0x10}; 
byte p2[8] = {  0x18,  0x18,  0x18,  0x18,  0x18,  0x18,  0x18,  0x18}; 
byte p3[8] = {  0x1C,  0x1C,  0x1C,  0x1C,  0x1C,  0x1C,  0x1C,  0x1C}; 
byte p4[8] = {  0x1E,  0x1E,  0x1E,  0x1E,  0x1E,  0x1E,  0x1E,  0x1E}; 
byte p5[8] = {  0x1F,  0x1F,  0x1F,  0x1F,  0x1F,  0x1F,  0x1F,  0x1F};


void setup()
{
  lcd.begin(16, 2);
  lcd.clear();
  lcd.createChar(0, p1);  
  lcd.createChar(1, p2);  
  lcd.createChar(2, p3);  
  lcd.createChar(3, p4);  
  lcd.createChar(4, p5);

   pinMode(10, OUTPUT);
    digitalWrite(10, HIGH);


}
void loop(){

  crono();
  tensao();
  menu();
  menuled();
  ledpower();
  }

void menu()
{
if (lcd.button()!=KEYPAD_NONE)
{
 lcd.setCursor(6,1);
backlight=10;
digitalWrite(10, HIGH);

   if (lcd.button()==KEYPAD_SELECT)
   {
        lcd.setCursor(6,1);
if (estado==0){
  estado=1;
  lcd.print("Leds      ");}

  else if (estado==1){
     estado=0 ;
    lcd.print("bailling  ");
   }
   waitReleaseButton();
}
}
}

 int tensao(){
    lcd.setCursor(0,1);
  float volts;
  int volt;
   volt = analogRead(2);
    volts=volt/75.8;

    if (volts<10.0){
  lcd.print("0");    
    }
  lcd.print(volts,1);  //prints the int par
  lcd.print("v ");
}


void ledpower()
{
  int I;
if (estado==1 )
{

   if (lcd.button()==KEYPAD_UP)
   {
     power=power+1;
      backtempo=3;
     if (power==17) {
       power=16;}
       lcd.setCursor(0,0);
       lcd.print("                ");
       lcd.setCursor(0,0);
   for (I=0;I<power;I=I+1)
     {
  lcd.write(4);}

  waitReleaseButton();
     }
 if (lcd.button()==KEYPAD_DOWN)
   {
       power=power-1;
      backtempo=3;
      if (power==0) {
       power=1;}

       lcd.setCursor(0,0);
       lcd.print("                ");
       lcd.setCursor(0,0);
   for (I=0;I<power;I=I+1)
     {
  lcd.write(4);}

  waitReleaseButton();
     } }

 }


 int crono(){
clic=millis();
  if (overflow > clic ){
overflow=clic;
  lastTick=overflow;
}
if (clic - lastTick > 1000.0) {
  lastTick = lastTick+1000; //duração do segundo
second++;
if (backtempo>0){
  --backtempo;
}
if (backlight>0){
 --backlight;
}
 else
 {
  digitalWrite(10, LOW);
 }

// move forward one minute every 60 seconds
if (second >59) {
minute++;
second = 0;
}

if (minute > 59) {
hour++;
minute = 0; // reset minutes to zero
}

if (hour>23){
  hour=0;
  day++;   
}
if (day>30&(month==4 or month==6 or month==9 or month ==11)){
day = 1;
month++; 
}
if (day>31&(month==1 or month==3 or month==5 or month==7 or month==8 or month==10 or month ==12)){
day = 1;
month++; 
}
if (day>28 & month==2){
day=1;
month++;
}
if (month>12){
  year++;
  month=1;
}
if (backtempo==0){
tempo();
}}}


void tempo(){

if (hour <10){
lcd.setCursor(0,0);
lcd.print("0");
lcd.print(hour);  //prints the int par
lcd.print(":");
}
else if (hour>9){
lcd.setCursor(0,0);
lcd.print(hour);  //prints the int par
lcd.print(":");}

if (minute <10){
lcd.setCursor(3,0);
lcd.print("0");
lcd.print(minute);  //prints the int par
lcd.print(":");
}
else if (minute>9){
lcd.setCursor(3,0);
lcd.print(minute);  //prints the int par
lcd.print(":");}

if (second <10){
lcd.setCursor(6,0);
lcd.print("0");
lcd.print(second);  //prints the int par
}
else if (second>9){
lcd.setCursor(6,0);
lcd.print(second);  //prints the int par

lcd.print("        ");
}}

void waitReleaseButton()
{
  delay(50);
  while(lcd.button()!=KEYPAD_NONE)
  {
  }
  delay(50);
}


void menuled()
{
if ((lcd.button()!=KEYPAD_LEFT ||lcd.button()!=KEYPAD_RIGHT)& estado==1 )
{
   if (lcd.button()==KEYPAD_RIGHT)
   {
        lcd.setCursor(11,1);
if (estadoled==0){
  estadoled=1;
  lcd.print("Blue ");}

else if (estadoled==1){
  estadoled=2;
  lcd.print("white");}
else if (estadoled==2){
  estadoled=3;
  lcd.print("mixed");}  
  else if (estadoled==3){
  estadoled=0;
  lcd.print("ciclo");}  

   waitReleaseButton();
}

   if (lcd.button()==KEYPAD_LEFT)
   {
        lcd.setCursor(11,1);
if (estadoled==0){
  estadoled=3;
  lcd.print("ciclo");}

else if (estadoled==1){
  estadoled=0;
  lcd.print("mixed");}
else if (estadoled==2){
  estadoled=1;
  lcd.print("blue ");}  
    else if (estadoled==3){
  estadoled=2;
  lcd.print("white");}  

   waitReleaseButton();
}}}

----------


## António Vitor

botão select muda entre bailling e led (por agora)
botão left e right muda entre modos de leds (só quando está na função led)
btão para cima e para baixo só muda na função led a potência...

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Não usas RTC???

O teu relógio com "millis" depois "dá a volta" no limite do unsigned long, não é?

----------


## António Vitor

não uso, então para que é que eu quero isso se tenho isto sempre ligado à bateria....
assim não complico simplifico, dá a volta e funciona por MESES, com atraso nem de 2 segundos depois de quase um ano de serviço...
 :Wink: 

Atenção tenho aqui 1 RTC oferecido por um amigo, só que depois consegui pôr isto a funcionar bem, para quê complicar...
repara na função cronos...simples...

----------


## António Vitor

Amanhã vou mesmo comprar os 2 painéis ambos de 240W máximo.
terei em situação normal uns 170W em cada um, o que perfaz 340W. 100 watts acima do que preciso.
dependendo da potência gerada poderei alimentar a minha vortech durante o ciclo diurno.

Não quero meter baterias e portanto o máximo que conseguir usar enquanto existe luz melhor.

Agora qual é a minha razão de não querer meter baterias, a razão é simples, custo, e pouco proveito, não existem hoje baterias viáveis, na minha opinião para muitos ciclos e a baixo custo. existem algumas no horizonte próximo, mas não sei se é como outros projectos que ficam na gaveta sabe-se lá porquê...

portanto imaginando que está meio nublado deverei ter luz a menos de meio gás, mas em situação normal deverei ter mesmo acima do que preciso, e tenho de arranjar maneira de usar essa energia, senão é um desperdicio. No entanto tenho algumas ideias... como usar a vortech, exemplo arduino a ler a tensão de chegada dos paineis...verifica que é alto, então acima de um determinado valor desliga o transformador da vortech e liga a energia do sol...

Agora como é que posso fazer isto sem danificar o painel e ou vortech?

Com um diodo?
com uns condensadores?

isso eu peço ajuda ao pessoal que percebe disto.
Em relação aos leds, isto com os meus leds, que funcionam com os tais bucks, nem preciso de mais nada é mesmo ligação directa.
Os paineis dão  no máximo 30V no pico, e isso está dentro das especões dos bucks...
mas muito dificilmente terei esta tensão só nos picos máximos, portanto deverá estar nos 20 e muitos volts, o que chega para alimentar os meus leds...

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Não te sei ajudar... mas, grande expectativa! 
Um projecto quase ao nível dos grandes projectos do 'Vítor Pestana'.  :Palmas: 

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## António Vitor

Obrigado Pedro, mas o do Pestana ainda era melhor...diria...

a eficiência dos painéis é de 17%, em termos de luz e imaginando que os leds eram 100% eficientes isto tem 3 m^2, dá como se tivesse meio m^2 de luz....
O aquário tem pouco mais, e portanto dá...agora é menos potencia que a luz do sol, que é a melhor de todas, mas ok tenho mais azul...

...vamos ver o pior ainda é colocar aquilo sem experiencia sem ter de furar telhas...lol acho que consigo...já que comprei as peças de montagem todas.
foi mesmo 2 paineis ... 240 pico maximo deve dar em termos nominais 300W e 100W com muitas nuvens...vai dar mesmo. escuso de meter programação para simular nuvens ou dimming.
lol...
vou já pedir para desistir do bi-horário... heeeeeeeeeee!

Isto vem em consequência da mais valia de ter usado DIy para os leds, não experimentem alimentar outros leds desta forma...até porque tenho material que suporta mais do que 29V.
Embora muito dificilmente atinja estes valores, em termos nominais deverá andar nos 25 V talvez...tenho de ver o pdf, mas mesmo em aberto, sem carga não atinge 30V, e estou seguro em relação aos bucks. Vou documentar as coisas dos painéis no outro tópico que abri sobre isto, e manter este para alterações no arduino.

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Boas António.

Vejo que estás lançado!  :Wink: 

Bom, a 1ª coisa que me assustou na tua conversa, foi a história dos suportes!!!

Epa, onde comprares os paineis, pede concelhos como isso se faz!! Não queres ver o painel voar em dias de tempestade e matar alguem na rua!!! Já para não falar dos prejuizos materiais que possam daí sair....

Eu montei um painel de 20W num suporte de parede. Facil, e sem confusões. Agora, mexer no telhado, muito cuidado com isso!! Mal feito e tens infiltrações!! Mal feito e voam painéis!  :Coradoeolhos: 

Agora, qt às ligações, parte em que já consigo opinar alguma coisa.  :Big Grin: 

Não ligues os paineis directamente aos bucks. Mete um controlador, nem que seja com uma bateria de 30 só para o controlador funcionar, e liga o teu sistema á saída do controlador!

Qt aos led's, qts tens por série?

É que não te esqueças que se a tensão descer abaixo da soma dos vf's dos led's, eles apagam mesmo.

Os paineis que compras-te, são 2 de 24V ou 2 de 12V ?

----------


## António Vitor

Os painéis atingem 30V em pico, 29 e qualquer coisa, e vai descendo até aos 24V tipo com céu nublado... ou tipo até às 10 horas, ainda dentro dos limites do buck, poderia estabilizar a tensão talvez seja mesmo a melhor solução...como tu refere, mas julgo que funcionaria, não sei o desgaste nos bucks depois...

Os bucks nao cortam completamente, experimentei com o transformador variável que tenho na sump, e em vez de 14V meti 11V, em 4 leds... dá 2.75 V por led diria que tenho metade da potencia ou ainda menos...mas os leds acendem.

Em relação aos suportes, são mesmo próprios e adequados, e em numero q.b. para aguentar ventos ciclonicos (espero eu)
As telhas nem ficam incomodadas, é tipo curvas que passa entre as telhas, embora acho que devo debastar ligeiramente nos pontos onde passa a estrutura para encaixar, e dessa forma ter tudo bem assente. Não tenho medo porque simplesmente até vou adicionar pontos de reforço nas telhas (os tais sulcos) em relação ao painel vai ficar fixo em muitos de apoio em aço...

No máximo os bucks tinham de dissipar 5-6 volts e não era sempre, julgo que aguentam bem. dentro dos parametros de funcionamento.

Tirei fotografias de montaggens de alguns paineis...
 :Wink: 
não devo ter problemas nesse aspecto.

os paineis sãoa 2x de 24V, mas dão usualemnte mais tensão.

leds tenho 6 leds por série e 7 leds por série depende xr-e tenho só 6 e xp-g tenho usualmente 7.
tenho amperagem a 500 e a 700 mA (2 tipos de bucks) com tensão de 24v de entrada vindo do transformador.

----------


## António Vitor

curiosamente baixei a  tensão para a sump de 14 para 12v, e continua a funcionar ligeiramente com menos luz mas ok q.b. olha vou deixar ficar a 12V.
ou seja estão a funcionar a 3V XP-G.
E realmente tens razão com 11V a quantidade de luz é muito menor que 12v. mas acende...

aqui não devo ter problemas porque usualmente o painel vai estar a mandar mais tensão que 24v mesmo em dias "maus", o unico problema era o  ter de dissipar esta energia.

na sump pelo que me dá pela minha percepção pela potencia da luz produzida, os bucks estariam a dissipar 2 volts sem grande problema.-- mas 4-5 volts é mais qualquer coisa...

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Não é bem assim. Uma coisa é o painel em vazio, sem carga, outra é ligado. Em dias nublados, a tensão desce mesmo mt.

A vantagem de teres o controlador e bateria é que 1º:

A bateria faz-te de reserva de energia e estabilizador de tensão. O controlador vai fazer a gestão da corrente disponivel. Isto é o mais seguro.

2º, em dias normais, vais produzir mt mais energia do que a que vais gastar. Teres a bateria significa que vais poder ter o aqua todo pendurado no sistema e provavelmente tens uams reservas de energia para a noite. Claro, tens que ter backup, qd acaba a bateria tem que comutar para a rede.

A questão é que tás a comprar umas bestinhas de paineis, e para esses, não pode ser um controlador qq. Se são paineis de 240W 24V, quer dizer que cada painel debita no máxio 10A. Como queres trabalhar a 24V, vais coloca-los em paralelo, ou seja, no máximo 20A disponiveis. Isto é o que o controlador vai ter que aguentar. metes o factor cagaço, e vais para um de 30A, este por exemplo:

http://www.solarbag-shop.de/english/...aderegler.html

Baterias, tens que comprar 2 e ligar em serie para os 24V. se forem de 33Ah cada, são mais uns 140€....

http://www.solarbag-shop.de/english/...-12v-33ah.html

Agora, quem investe uma pipa de massa em 2 paineis, acho que o resto tem que acompanhar, senão não se justifica o investimento.  :Wink: 

Ligar directo como falas, vais stressar os bucks, e é uma questão de tempo até um berrar, e com ele possivelmente os led's... Se istoa contecer, fica caro...

----------


## António Vitor

tive a ler no data sheet e a 1000W m^2 dá 30V
com 800W m^2 dá 28V se fosse linear teria com 400W m^2 24v, aqui não sei....só experiomentando.

efectivamente estes paineis não são de 24V, o numero 240 é a potencia maxima ldk (a marca) 240 p-20 acho...

----------


## António Vitor

> Não é bem assim. Uma coisa é o painel em vazio, sem carga, outra é ligado. Em dias nublados, a tensão desce mesmo mt.
> 
> A vantagem de teres o controlador e bateria é que 1º:
> 
> A bateria faz-te de reserva de energia e estabilizador de tensão. O controlador vai fazer a gestão da corrente disponivel. Isto é o mais seguro.
> 
> 2º, em dias normais, vais produzir mt mais energia do que a que vais gastar. Teres a bateria significa que vais poder ter o aqua todo pendurado no sistema e provavelmente tens uams reservas de energia para a noite. Claro, tens que ter backup, qd acaba a bateria tem que comutar para a rede.
> 
> A questão é que tás a comprar umas bestinhas de paineis, e para esses, não pode ser um controlador qq. Se são paineis de 240W 24V, quer dizer que cada painel debita no máxio 10A. Como queres trabalhar a 24V, vais coloca-los em paralelo, ou seja, no máximo 20A disponiveis. Isto é o que o controlador vai ter que aguentar. metes o factor cagaço, e vais para um de 30A, este por exemplo:
> ...


pois...baterias tenho da ups... mas deixava de ter ups... pelo menos por uns tempos não precisava de investir para já em baterias. é só o controlador.... realmente acho que devo seguir os teus conselhos... só falta o controlador mas tem de ser um barato...lol

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> pois... realmente acho que devo seguir os teus conselhos...


Ainda não vi conselhos desse Senhor que não devam ser seguidos...
 :Smile:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Segundo dados fornecidos por um amigo..

Num dia nublado se tiver 3A já não é mau...
A corrente é que varia com o facto de haver, ou não haver Sol.
A tensão não varia assim tanto com a radiação mas sim a corrente.

Por isso, considera-te um crente quando acreditas que vás ter 100W num dia como o de hoje...

Hoje deverás ter 300/400 W/m2...




> no alentejo uma x fui la tirar umas medidas a uns paineis desses
> acho que é tamanho normal q se vê por ai
> num dia de sol aquilo deu 58W
> sem nuvens
> em pleno alentejo
> nao chegou a 1 A
> e eram paines de 80V
> se os dele ele diz que da 30
> mas isso foi há 2 anos
> pode ser q tenham evoluido...





> http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Painel_solar_fotovoltaico
> repara no quadro das grandes instalações
> se fizeres as contas a um dá uma média de 175W de pico por modulo
> ou seja com o sol no maximo
> por isso ele com nuvens querer 100W é crente


Perguntas frequentes
http://solar.fc.ul.pt/faq.htm

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Boas.

Tive a ver o datasheet dos paineis, e acho que é seguro ires para a versão abaixo, o de 20A. 

http://www.solarbag-shop.de/english/...aderegler.html

Mas a verdade, é que a diferênça são peanuts...

Mas são de 24V, portanto, das duas baterias não te escapas...  :Wink: 

Pedro, eu não trabalho com paineis, montei um por brincadeira quase. Mas qd dizes:

"A corrente é que varia com o facto de haver, ou não haver Sol.
A tensão não varia assim tanto com a radiação mas sim a corrente.
"

Isto não é só qd estás com controlador e bateria?

É que sem a bateria, a ideia que tenho é que a tensão varia muito...  :Wink: 

Datasheet dos paineis:

http://www.returnonenergy.nl/ckfinde...0P-250P-20.pdf

abraço

----------


## António Vitor

não sei se tenho 100W com nuvens, mas depende das nuvens...claro se tiver bem carregado, fica quase de noite.

O que eu digo é que muito dificilmente tenho menos de 100W, isto probabilisticmente por portugal e a zona onde moro, é práticamente sempre sol.

Os paineis fazem 180W com 800 W/m, se a tua formula tiver correcta, e se a eficiencia é quase linear que eu sei que é. terei com 300-400W/m cerca de 180W, (com ambos paineis somados) ou seja 90W em cada... duvido que tenha de somar mais painei para isto dar, mas só experimentando.

----------


## António Vitor

Atenção a uma coisa que talvez desconhecem, mais temperatura ou seja no verão, não quer dizer mais rendimento...antes pelo contrário.
A temperatura afecta negativamente a eficiência.

ou seja nublado e mais fresco a eficiência aproxima-se do óptimo para o nivel de radição...sol e tempo fresco é o ideal...alentejo no verão é mau...

----------


## António Vitor

Os meus bucks:
http://www.led-tech.de/en/LED-Contro...3_118_119.html

Os bucks têm um circuito que previne avaria por sobre-aquecimento, é o que diz a ficha técnica...
aguentam 30V é o que diz a tal ficha, talvez aguentem...se aguentam aguentariam com os paineis nunca passam dos 30V certamente.

Sim sou capaz de comprar o regulador de tensão mas só depois de verificar isto, e acho que é melhor para os leds e para os bucks, mas gostava de experimentar isto. hoje devo começar a montar isto vamos ver se dá bom tempo.

----------


## António Vitor

vou stressar aqui um buck que tenho só com 1 led e 24V...
lol

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia António

Dado o interesse do tópico, eu sugeria que pedisses à administração que movesse os posts do número #5 em diante para o tópico já por *ti* aberto em *Painéis fotovoltaicos para iluminar o aquário* 
http://www.reefforum.net/showthread....ar-o-aqu%E1rio .
NMHO acho que faria muito mais sentido. 

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

António,
Vai publicando resultados e fotos!

----------


## António Vitor

sim era boa ideia Pedro ferrer, fa-lo-ei...

bom o teste do buck a 24v e a debitar 11-12 volts, funcionou sem aquecimento?
não aquece aquilo...como é que baixa a tensão não sei, mas nem aquece, diria uns 30ºC quando aquilo aquece na mesma mesmo estando com a mesma tensão de saida...curioso...

portanto funciona.

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Uma coisa que não estou a encontrar é uam referência sobre esses bucks. Tenho ideia que existia um limite de 6V de diferênça entre a entrada e saida, mas se dizes que nem aqueceu, devo tar a fazer confusão..  :Smile:

----------


## António Vitor

A única coisa que encontro é isto:




> Example: You can run a BUCK driver with 30V but with only one LEDs on the output side. The BUCK adjusts the volatge very efficiant and avoid overheating by autom. shut down to save the components. This is why we are able to over this product for low prices because we can use FR4 PCB material instead of aluminium.


existe outros bucks deles... mas este não consigo encontrar o pdf... mas não testei apenas com um led, mas 4, como isto não limita a 1000mA mas a cerca de 700 mA, bate certo com a tensão de saida 12 volts..., ou seja está a dissipar cerca de 12v. Mas aquece... fica quente mas não mais do que quando está com apenas 12v o que é estranho...não sei como funciona. a temperatura disto deve andar nos 30-40ºC diz na pequena documentaçãoi deles que tenho do led-tech.de que não pode passar dos temperatura ambiente +50ºC ou seja isto aguenta muitissimo bem mais 6 volts...sem espinhas...

depois compro um estabilizador, no entanto não queria comprar já... queria ampliar daqui a uns tempos os painéis, e esperar que apareça uma bateria que pode já estar a aparecer num futuro próximo, até lá restringia-me a estes dois paineis e com os bucks a limitar a tensão para o aquário.

Isto do solar para ter sucesso no futuro, tem de existir baterias com grande capacidade de ciclos e baratas....ainda não existem... práticamente as baterias pouco evoluiram em muitos anos...

http://web.mit.edu/newsoffice/2011/f...ries-0606.html

Algo do genero até lá fico por estes...
Se for insuficiente, meto outro em paralelo, ou compro o tal carregador, mas quero primeiro experimentar assim da forma mais simples.

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Estou a seguir com muita atenção. O meu filho tem um plantado de 30 litros com guppys que está mesmo a pedir uma solução de autosuficiência deste género.

Iluminação: Três leds XM-L warm white a 1000mA via buck chegam e basta um dissipador passivo desde que tenha alguma massa.

Aquecimento: não precisa - no inverno não vaixa dos 18 graus

Filtragem: o filtro pode ser feito com um motor DC de 12V e uma hélice. O consumo é mínimo. Devo dizer que o seu uso é opcional já que as plantas devem chegar para assegurar a filtragem. Convém é produzir alguma agitação ainda que só de dia.

Em princípio safava-me com 10w e 12V de placa mas a varanda onde esta ficará leva menos luz que por exemplo um telhado. Depois veria se mereceria a pena um upgrade.

Penso que se quiser ir para o filtro 24/24 posso usar uma bateria clássica de 12V com pouca capacidade para manter o filtro vivo à noite. Claro que vai viciar mas se aguentar uns 300 a 400 ciclos resulta-me num custo anual que estimo venha a rondar os 30 eur no máximo.

Acham que me safo? Onde posso arranjar eu uma placa de 10w 12V a bom preço?

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Uma pergunta... Esses bucks permitem pwm mas se não quiser usar tenho que ligar um sinal contínuo high à entrada pwm ou aquilo tem algum modo de contornar essa necessidade?

----------


## António Vitor

não precisa...funciona na mesma, é ao contrário sem sinal dá luz e com sinal apaga...esquisito...mas é ao contrário.
Agora o buck deles a 1000 mA funciona a 700 mA, e não como vem nas especificações...mas é só esse pormenor...

outra tens quase a sair da concorrência philips, uma melhor alternativa aos XM-L a baixas amperagens...com mais rendimento 
on die um porradão de leds em série.

Agora como é que aquilo corta na tensão é que eu não sei...porque aquece tanto a 24v como a 12v com a mesma amperagem...estranho.

----------


## António Vitor

http://reefbuilders.com/2012/04/13/l...lips-lumileds/

At 700mA, this actually puts the Luxeon M about 120lm ahead of the XM-L at the same wattage (~7.84W).

ou seja com estes bucks ganhas em eficiência.

Mas atenção só vou colocar isto sem o controlador de tensão e carregador de baterias, porque quero mesmo fazer um upgrade constante nisto...em vez de meter o dinheiro no banco, meto em painéis, vou adicionando, mas só será viável e eu tenho consciência disso quando existir baterias inovadoras, o que não está a acontecer. só vaporware...

Empresas petrolificas, estão a entrar no negócio, mas é apenas para bloquear o progresso, o inventor do Ni-MH (se não estou em erro), diz que há forças gigantescas a bloquear o progresso disto.
Forças que eclipsam a greenpeace, e movem-se com muito dinheiro.

certas pessoas ficando riquissimas desistem de certos projectos...
 :Big Grin: 

por isso ainda se usam as velhinhas das baterias de ácido (de gel, mas de ácido na mesma)...
O mundo é injusto e move-se por interesses...o homem não é altruista por natureza. com pena minha...pelo menos digo que a maior parte dos empresários movem-se pela ganãncia.

Andei a ver tópicos de baterias com 40 000 ciclos em 2009, quase a entrar em produção...onde estão essas baterias...com quase 99% de rendimento, tipo metes 10 A/H e ficas com 10 A/H...
onde estão elas...

com baterias destas a EDP podia ir cantar para outro lado, que eu encheria todo o lado do meu sotão com painéis. só que não é viável...só vendendo À EDP, e para isso acontecer, fica caro, e tem de se pagar a muitos intermidiários, e eu não quero isso. para além das vantagens antigas do socrates terem-se esfumado.

----------


## António Vitor

Ou então é tudo teorias da conspiração...

http://www.theregister.co.uk/2008/01...car/page2.html

sem validade...mas eu não me importava de ter pesadas baterias, desde que fizessem muitos ciclos e com eficiência, mesmo sem eficiência....tipo como as de ácido que julgo andar nos 50%, já não seria mau, desde que suportassem mais ciclos.

uma bateria de ácido dura umas centenas de ciclos...
em 1 ano tinha de comprar mais baterias, é inviável, pelos custos associados...

----------


## JoaoCAlves

António, há aí qq coisa que não deves estar a ver bem.

As baterias de sistemas solares têm tempo de vida de cerca de 10anos, alguma coisa aí não está a bater certo!  :Wink:

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Pois...

Para a humanidade evoluir é absolutamente indispensável haver enormes descontinuidades: guerras, catástofres, revoluções, etc...

No "Non ou a vã glória de matar", às tantas o Luís Guilherme (um dos nossos melhores actores que fez nesse filme o seu primeiro grande papel) diz: "O homem fez-se para guerrear. Para lutar!". O Manoel de Oliveira lá sabe o que diz. Viveu duas guerras mundiais, a civil de Espanha, Coreia, Vietnam, colonial, golfo x2. Assistiu a muito.

Quanto a nós, arraia miuda, resta-nos fazer o possível e resistir.

Eu acho deliciosa a ideia de ter um plantadozinho em auto suficiência energética. Os lagos low tech são assim. Com tecnologia solar e leds chega-se lá. Contas por alto sai-me tudo na ordem dos 2 a 3 eur por litro de aquário para água doce.

----------


## Jaime Branco

Tive durante um tempo 30w de paineis ligados o um controlador e a uma bateria de 12ah a alimentar router e switch cá em casa, durou 6 meses, depois troquei a bateria por uma de 17ah durou 1 ano. Enquanto não arranjar umas baterias como deve ser os paineis estão a ganhar pó no telhado  :Frown: .




> Ou então é tudo teorias da conspiração...
> 
> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2008/01...car/page2.html
> 
> sem validade...mas eu não me importava de ter pesadas baterias, desde que fizessem muitos ciclos e com eficiência, mesmo sem eficiência....tipo como as de ácido que julgo andar nos 50%, já não seria mau, desde que suportassem mais ciclos.
> 
> uma bateria de ácido dura umas centenas de ciclos...
> em 1 ano tinha de comprar mais baterias, é inviável, pelos custos associados...

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Pois, na percebo...

Encontrei isto...

http://www.backwoodshome.com/articles2/yago88.html

----------


## António Vitor

João, para durarem mais tenho que e/ou aumentar os painéis ou aumentar o numero de baterias, quanto mais melhor...
o que inflaccionaria o preço disto...
tipo se elas forem a 10% todos os dias num ano podes ter a certeza que tinha de comprar novas baterias, mas se metesse 4x mais baterias e com mais painéis, já conseguia ir para descargas até 60% e aí já podia fazer alguns anos...tipo 3 pelo menos...
mas os preços disparam quanto mais baterias colocar....  é como eu tinha dito não é viável...

agora se me estiver a "cxgxr" pró de vez em quando apagar, e pelo menos ter em 90% dos dias luz suficiente, já serve para mim...
A montagem foi adiada mais uma semana, está a chover...e eu não vou mexer em telhas, mas consigo meter isto sem partir telhas, e sem furar a placa que suporta as telhas...
O meu sogro é uma pessoa inteligente, e é bate-chapas/mecânico pau para toda a obra e deu-me uma excelente dica, duvido que os homens que me instalariam os painéis se os pagasse tivesse esse cuidado.

estar a furar a placa iria enfraquecer a viga... como eu vou montar (depois meto fotos) para além de reforçar a viga com ferro naquela zona, prende de uma forma que diria genial os painéis...
 :Big Grin:  depois meto fotos, falta só mais um bocadinho assim...
tenho de ter paciência.

Depois os fios é outra questão não sei se chamo o gajo do ar condicionado, o gajo é careiro...e pedia-me muito dinheiro tentar fazer a coisa eu e se não conseguir falo com o gajo.
os buracos que estão pró ar condicionado podem dar, ainda não fui ver.... e tenho de tirar poliuretano para observar mas é capaz de dar.

Se for preciso alargar os buracos falo com o homem, não tenho meios de furar viga com muitos cms de espessura. e cansava-me...lol

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Eu não pesco nada disto mas a noção que tenho é que as situações clássicas de carga de dia descarga à noite obrigam com a actual tecnologia a operações de substituição do "parque de baterias" com excessiva frequência (ou então ter muito mas muito mais baterias exedendo o Ah mínimo no triplo ou algo assim).Os custos acabam por deixar de compensar do ponto de vista de solução autónoma.

É por isso que rende muito mais vender a potência à rede mesmo aos preços que se praticam.

----------


## António Vitor

http://www.strawberry-world.com/pt/p...boa/clima.html

260 dias de sol por ano, ficam 80 dias de nuvens, mais ou menos carregados...serve.
porque mesmo nesses dias espero ter watts suficientes para iluminar alguma coisa, talvez em 20-30% desses dias seja insuficiente, vamos ver...
tenho 2 painéis de 240W (pico máximo) com 170 nominais, acho que com algumas nuvens passa para 90w e mesmo 90w deverei conseguir alimentar os leds.
A minha previsão, espero que não seja demasiado optimista, é de só em 20% desses 80 dias ter watts insuficientes ...

mas terei de meter algo para proteger os leds e os paineis, nem que seja um controladorzeco...mas sem baterias.

----------


## António Vitor

> Eu não pesco nada disto mas a noção que tenho é que as situações clássicas de carga de dia descarga à noite obrigam com a actual tecnologia a operações de substituição do "parque de baterias" com excessiva frequência (ou então ter muito mas muito mais baterias exedendo o Ah mínimo no triplo ou algo assim).Os custos acabam por deixar de compensar do ponto de vista de solução autónoma.
> 
> É por isso que rende muito mais vender a potência à rede mesmo aos preços que se praticam.


Exacto Nuno, por isso é que não compreendo porque é que não se avança tecnologicamente nas baterias quando tudo o resto tiveram saltos quantitativos e qualitativos...estamos como nos anos 80 no que diz respeito a baterias...

Como eu quero usar isto apenas quando há sol ou de dia, as baterias durariam mais tempo, mas mesmo assim durariam pouco tempo.

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Pois sobre as baterias estava enganado.. 

O que devo ter visto anunciado, deve ser relativo a dimensionamentos mt acima das necessidades.

Tens sempre a opção do controlador com entrada auxiliar em caso de insuficiência. Acredito que isto exista no mercado, senão, tem que se partir pedra. Mas creio que pelo menos alguns inversores têm esta opção.

Vou ver se encontro alguma coisa tb...

----------


## JoaoCAlves

por exemplo:

http://www.outbackpower.com/products...flexpowerone/#

mas isto é para sair a 220V...

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Ainda sobre as baterias, Já tives-te um grande avanço.

O Modelismo já transitou para elas e defacto são mt melhores. Mt mais densidade em muito menos peso. A Audi anda a testar nos carros deles, já foi até anunciado penso que 500km de autonomia com elas.

Estamos a falar de Lipo's ou mesmo LiFe.

Isto com calma chega-mos lá, e se já pensam meter isto em carros, é pq estamos no bom caminho.

Agora, fazer um banco de baterias com elas ainda sai caro, e os controadores não podem ser um qq. O processo de carga destas baterias é mais complexo e não pode haver diferênças de tensão mt garndes entre ceculas. Elas normalmente são carregadas com balanceadores em que a tensão delas não varia mais que 10mV entre celulas.

Exemplos:

http://www.hobbyking.com/hobbyking/s...arehouse_.html


Essa é 8S (series).

o mais perto para 24V é 7S, mas não se vê aqui. Claro que pode-se comprar 4S + 3S e pôlas em serie, vai dar ao mesmo.

Claro que preços....

----------


## António Vitor

João os bucks já estão a trabalhar há 36 horas em continuo e não passa dos 40ºC.
tive a medir, e recebe 23.7V e manda 11.6V.

Agora o que eu queria já que os bucks portam-se bem, era um circuito de protecção apenas, uma coisa simples e com menos custo, as baterias fica para outra altura...lol...

tipo se um relampago atingisse a coisa, claro que tenho de ter isto ligado à terra, mas imaginando um relampago gostava de proteger pelo menos os leds...

Estava a pensar com uns diodos, e com uns fusiveis.algo simples...
que dizes?

no entanto sei que os bucks também protegem.
agora não os queria queimar por alguma descarga eléctrica.

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Boas.

Contra relampagos, nem diodos ou fusiveis te safam, passa sempre o suficiente para fazer estragos.

A unica forma de te protegeres, é teres um pára-raios no telhado a proteger-te!  :Wink:

----------


## António Vitor

hehe... tem lá a antena parabólica e aquilo não vai ficar saliente...lol..

bom tive a ver as baterias estas não são uma boa escolha, só numa das variantes fazem 10 000 ciclos 



> Another variant of Li-poly cells, the "thin film rechargeable lithium battery", has been shown to provide more than 10,000 cycles.[citation needed]


Acho que a unica vantagem destas é serem leves...mas como o peso não é importante neste caso, acho que é uma má escolha até porque as baterias de ácido algumas VLRA ou gel, fazem isso, sem sere esquisitas ao nivel do carregamento...e com preços bem mais baixos..

tirei isto na wikipedia.

lá está, o avanço tem sido pequeno e não tem existido práticamente nenhum avanço para proteger o ambiente...

imaginemos baterias de megawatts na rede, para que estas coisas fossem sustentáveis, e dessem resposta ao consumo variável durante o dia/noite, sem ter de ter outras fontes de energia menos ecológicas.

A politica da energia eólica foi errada e não foi no tempo certo, foi uma má decisão politica porque ainda não há estratégias ao nivel da reserva dessa energia. não existe tecnologia, e ninguém investe nela.

uma boa acção politica era dar milhoes mesmo milhoes de euros aos nossos investigadores em portugal tipo...
100 milhões de euros para algumas equipas nas nossas universidades para descobrir formas de armazenar a energia desta forma de produção sustentável mas ...variável...

isso sim era um bom investimento, em vez de se estar a financiar esta produção com preços mais caros que todos nós pagamos...
 :Frown:

----------


## António Vitor

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sddb0Khx0yA

um exccelente video!

----------


## JoaoCAlves

A eolica não chega para o consumo do país, portanto essa questão não se coloca, não produzes em excesso!  :Wink:

----------


## António Vitor

Com baterias desta sto sim era microgeração e retirava-se a treta da edp de muitos lares...
 :Big Grin: 

claro que isto iria contra muita coisa, e contra os impostos que o governo ganha pelo meio, portanto aconteceria como o TDT em portugal.

Atrasa-se o tempo suficiente para que a tvcabo e a PT esteja suficientemente massificada, dá-se o TDT a quem interessa que este não tenha sucesso. para a PT

A eólica não produz o suficiente, mas poderia produzir, era meter mais eólicas, mas tem de estar sempre complementadas com outras fontes de energia, mesmo que fosse suficiente.

----------


## António Vitor

Eu conseguiria ser autosuficiente se tivesse baterias de muitos kw/h, e claro a parte do sotão toda ocupada...
tinha uma média de imaginando que dois paineis destes fizessem metade do que está nas especificações tinha pelo menos em 10 horas por dia 40x1kw, cerca de 40 KW por dia. isto fazendo as contas com 40 destes painéis, e estou a fazer as contas para não estar a exagerar, nas piores perspectivas.

chegava e sobrava para o meu consumo.

----------


## António Vitor

O problema da tal bateria do tal video é temperatura.... ambos o Sb e o Mg necessitam de temperaturas acima de 600ºC para estarem na forma liquida.
O sal no meio necessita de menos temperatura.

Para existir esta temperatura, teria de gastar energia...perdendo eficiência 
pois acho que o homem é optimista...lol...
 :Wink: 

Ou então não está a dizer tudo...he...

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Continuando no offtopic, a microgeração está aí e a questão da autosuficiência energética limpa, a julgar pela respetiva evolução, será uma realidade nas habitações construídas daqui a uma década. A questão da otimização da disponibilidade e da não acumulação, se vista numa lógica mais comunitária, é de solução mais simples do que se possa pensar.

Exemplo: se durante o dia a produção gera um excesso de 30% e à noite um defeito X, uma central de electrólise que gere hidrogénio e oxigénio de dia e que o queime para produção de eletricidade à noite resolve as coisas sem necessidades de se andar com metais pesados e afins. Por muito ineficiente que seja o processo de gaseificação+combustão, a solução existe e é francamente boa já que o resíduo é... Vapor de Água!

As baterias têm o seu lugar mas mais numa lógica de portabilidade.

----------


## António Vitor

http://www.technologyreview.com/energy/22116/

----------


## António Vitor

reparem no preço das baterias!
lol...
http://www.energia-solar-renovavel.com/baterias

ui que dói... ter uma bateria para aguentar 1-2 dias de ausência de luz imaginando que isso poderia acontecer tinha de ter 2x em série para ter 24V 200 Amp que dá 24x200=4.8 kw, 
250x24 tem lá uma de 250 amp/hoRA que custa 300 euros + iva ora...só as baterias ultrapassavam o custo total dos painéis...
talvez pela carga que suportam durasse uns 5 anos máximo.... ou seja o retorno esfumava-se...

óbviamente que não irei meter baterias...

----------


## António Vitor

vamos ver se isto funciona com tempo nublado ou seja se consegue iluminar leds com poucos watts tipo 100W ou menos ainda combinados...

Se não tenho uma solução...reduzir o numero de leds em alguns bucks, iluminariam estes pelo menos e a coisa em crescendo. nunca ficaria apagado completamente, mas isto é depois de experimentar....
 :Wink:

----------


## Alfredo Garcia

Tenho andado a seguir este tópico, porque me interesso pelo tema.
Os geradores eólicos mesmo que produzam mais do que se consuma na altura, essa energia não é desperdiçada, pois vai carregar as maiores baterias que existem, algumas hidroeléctricas, que estão preparadas para no caso de haver esse excesso elas o utilizam  funcionando ao contrario, bombeando agua de volta para a represa deixando esta agua disponível.
Sobre as baterias de acido, elas pouco evoluíram tecnologicamente, mas em certos aspectos até tornaram-se piores, já que até os anos 70/80 elas eram seladas com alcatrão e podiam ser reparadas ou reconstruidas em uma pequena oficina, mas la vem o monopólio e ai saíram as seladas que já não dão para serem reparadas obrigando a compra de nova.
edt.Sobre as baterias, o futuro penso que passe pelos supercondenssadores.

----------


## António Vitor

Acho que ainda não vai ser esta semana que consigo meter os painéis, falta de mão de obra (o meu sogro) e depois está a chover, e eu não quero atritos com vizinhos, a mexer em telhas a chover, é de maluco...por isso, tenho de aguentar mais 1-2 semanas... com pena minha...

----------


## António Vitor

> Tenho andado a seguir este tópico, porque me interesso pelo tema.
> Os geradores eólicos mesmo que produzam mais do que se consuma na altura, essa energia não é desperdiçada, pois vai carregar as maiores baterias que existem, algumas hidroeléctricas, que estão preparadas para no caso de haver esse excesso elas o utilizam  funcionando ao contrario, bombeando agua de volta para a represa deixando esta agua disponível.
> Sobre as baterias de acido, elas pouco evoluíram tecnologicamente, mas em certos aspectos até tornaram-se piores, já que até os anos 70/80 elas eram seladas com alcatrão e podiam ser reparadas ou reconstruidas em uma pequena oficina, mas la vem o monopólio e ai saíram as seladas que já não dão para serem reparadas obrigando a compra de nova.
> edt.Sobre as baterias, o futuro penso que passe pelos supercondenssadores.


Se as bombas tiverem poucas perdas, no entanto isso talvez fosse prático em grandes dimensões, a pequena escala, torna-se impraticável...  no entanto.... gostava de "inventar" mais um pouco, imaginando que estava a produzir mais de 250W (a luz que tenho no aquário), e só nessas condições gostava de poder aquecer a água.
Tenho dois aquecedores de titânio sem nenhuma electrónica,

Perguntas:

Acham que poderia aquecer a água com 24v ou acima? tipo mesmo sendo aquilo 220v AC?
sem prejuizo pró aquecedor?
é uma simples resistência certo?

Agora o problema que estou a ver é ter ou não corrente, trata-se de algo digital, ou tem ou não tem...
e se estiver entre o ter e não ter algumas vezes por minuto, o circuito (um relé) estaria a ligar e a desligar constantemente muitas vezes por segundo, criando um desgaste atróz no sistema e no relé...

agora pergunto, isso não é melhor colocar condensadores entre a fonte e o "aparelho" ?
o desligar muitas vezes por segundo resolvia-se, usando um arduino, sei que a potência gerada, faz variar a tensão, guardando esses dados no arduino, na ultima hora por exemplo e se sempre teve energia a mais, só assim daria energia ao aquecedor de titânio...assim evitava-se estes problemas do desliga e liga.
pode ser talvez 30 minutos em vez de uma hora...

O sol é menos oscilante que o vento, e mais estável, mas é o problema das renováveis.
Estou a pensar nisso, porque se por acaso for insuficiente 2 painéis eu iria meter mais 1 ou mesmo mais 2....já que estou com a mão na massa, e com 4 teria concerteza produção a mais...

claro que o problema dos 24v, poderia ser anulado com um inverter para 220v AC. mas será que preciso mesmo disso para uma simples resistência?
é uma pergunta...
lol
se calhar só experimentando...mal não fará...

e claro que iria ter de programar o arduino também para controlar a temperatura... o problema destas coisas todas é ter ainda um bébé com 20 meses e não me deixar fazer nada, a minha filha com 6 anos já me deixa estar a programar, mas o bébé...lol...

também não sei que calor produziria com 24-30 volts, mesmo que fosse 50W dava... embora nesse caso o inverter serja a melhor solução... até podia fazer o sistema ainda mais esperto.

Só ligava os aquecedores à rede se a temperatura descesse de 1ºC abaixo do que eu pedia, enquanto isso não acontecesse, não fazia nada só aquecendo com energia solar (com ou sem inverter).

Não é por 1 ºC que morria seja o que fôr até porque faz parte das variações normais ambientais nos reefs.
agora tinha era de testar isto bem, um código mal gerado, e tinha um reef "cozido"...ou "congelado"

----------


## António Vitor

A ideia de aumentar os limites da temperatura, era usar a água como "bateria", para quê estar a gastar energia durante a noite, se no máximo ela desceria até -1ºC antes de vir o sol(energia), claro vai depender da temperatura ambiente em casa...

não tenho problemas com o facto de a água oscilar 1 grau de vez em quando...

O consumo que tenho no aquário é devido aos aquecedores, e á iluminação reduzindo estes consigo fazer baixar o impacto que o meu aquário tem na conta da luz, no inverno o aquário será mais caro, falta de sol, e mais frio, mas no verão eu seria recompensado.

Aumentando os painéis solares consigo ficar mais vezes com esta energia disponivel, mas o investimento o retorno será colocado mais para o futuro, portanto queria mesmo só o q.b.  e mais nada...

Abraços e digam coisas!

Claro que isto fica amortecido só a longinquo prazo, nem se calhar em 5 anos... (se precisar de mais 2 painéis...não sei), mas o impacto que esta cena tem no meu planeta será menor, e será menos umas toneladas de co2 na atmosfera, para eu dormir mais sossegado...lol...

----------


## Alfredo Garcia

Sobre os aquecedores trabalharem a 24v, acredito que não lhes fará mal nenhum, mas o controle disso de por a 24 e depois passar a 220 quando necessário, eu não ariscaria e para saber se aquece só experimentando.

O inverter acredito que não valha a pena, pois vai gastar mais energia desnecessariamente, seria melhor e mais barato instalares uma resistência que trabalhe na tenção disponível.

Já viste os geradores eólicos para uso domestico, podem vir a ser um complemento a falta de sol, não ficando dependente apenas de um factor.

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Boas António.

Sobre os aquecedores, e como falamos de resistências pode-se fazer as contas facilmente.

pegando num exemplo de um aquecedor de 500W:

P=U^2 / R

500W=230V^2/R

R=230^2/500 = 105.8ohm

Achamos o valor da resistência, vamos agora calcular a potência debitada por esta mesma resistência a 24V:

P=U^2 / R = 24V^2 / 105.8ohm = 5.44W

Achas que aquecias a agua com 5.44W ?  :Big Grin:   :yb665: 

Agora, deve-te sair mais barato tentar arranjar resistências de 24V do que comprar um inversor de 1000W.

Mas, masi ainda, acho que deves esquecer os aquecedores, a não ser realmente que vás para 4 paineis, caso controrário, é pouco provavel qeu compense no Inverno.

Ainda sobre isso, se a tua zona for ventosa no inverno, acho que te fica mais em conta investir numa turbina. Com o preço de um painel de 200W, compras uma turbina de 500 ou 600W (pico). Assim, ficas com o melhor dos dois mundos.

Para venda, as turbinas não compensam, pq eles pagam mt menos, mas para consumo próprio, é capaz de compensar...

Uma que ficou na minha lista:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2608735091...84.m1438.l2649

Eu vou montar um sistema de rega na terreola, e tou a pensar alimentar o sistema com uma dessas e um painel. Ou só mesmo a turbina... Aquilo lá até que é ventoso..  :Wink: 

deixo-te mais uma:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Hornet-12-...item5649b7a46d

----------


## JoaoCAlves

> Já viste os geradores eólicos para uso domestico, podem vir a ser um complemento a falta de sol, não ficando dependente apenas de um factor.


Nem mais!  :Wink:

----------


## António Vitor

> Boas António.
> 
> Sobre os aquecedores, e como falamos de resistências pode-se fazer as contas facilmente.
> 
> pegando num exemplo de um aquecedor de 500W:
> 
> P=U^2 / R
> 
> 500W=230V^2/R
> ...


pois...não dá...procurar aquecedores a 30 volts...lol
a turbina o problema era o ruido...e então aí é que meteria instabilidade na produção de energia...
melhor é só meter leds a consumir a energia, e se por acaso tiver mais corrente não há-de ser muita porque afinal os meus leds ainda consomem 250 watts...
no máximo dos máximo aquilo deve conseguir produzir 480W talvez...no tal pico teórico...que não sei se chega.

----------


## António Vitor

posso arranjar um integrado para alimentar o meu portátil com uma tensao estabilizada...e servir-me deste como computador da sala, até dá bem...com saida hdmi. só dando corrente se...lá está se tiver a produzir demais. Assim só carregava bateria se tivesse a produzir demais. daria concerteza.

E desligo a torre que uso agora, durante a noite, visto o portátil ter 4 horas de autonomia, ainda era capaz de dar até ás tantas.
é mais uma das minhas ideias rebuscadas como o meu ups, como outras coisas que fiz por aqui mas julgo que deve dar.
lol

olha... a instabilidade e a maior produção de energia de uma éolica era mesmo o ideal para aquecer a água.
agora se eu mete-se isso na telhado iam me dar porrada!
lol

----------


## Alfredo Garcia

Tenho a ideia de que as turbinas não produzem barulho, mas no manual deve de dizer e a instabilidade nem deve ser muita pois deve de ter um estabilizador de corrente como os alternadores.

----------


## JoaoCAlves

que eu saiba não tem estabilizador nenhum, apenas gestor de carga como os solares. O estabilizador de tensão é sempre as baterias.  :Wink:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

do pouco que sei e procurei sobre o tema, num sistema de "energia verde" (como os "verdes" gostam de chamar...) o principal problma são mesmo as baterias. Se falarmos em eólica então o problema é mesmo só as baterias. são caras, ocupam muito espaço, pesam imenso, etc...

Eu vou colocar um sistema eólico (também ando a galar aqueles que o João aquie colocou no ebay) mas aindan ão avançou mais precisamente por causa das baterias.

Pelo que sei uma boa alternativa é procurar nos campos de golfe  :Smile: 
Parece que as baterias dos carros de golfe são boas para o efeito e por vezes os campos "têm para lá" umas "perdidas" que vendem a preço de saldo. O mesmo se passa com as baterias dos camiões...


Parece-me que basicamente nisto das baterias, ou se bate a nota e sai caro ou então é preciso procurar muito bem e ter alguma sorte de encontrar um bom negócio...

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Aqui ainda ninguém falou na energia geotérmica... tenho um colega que a implementou na sua casa nova. 
Como foi feita de raiz, fez questão de a incluir no projecto, a pensar no amanhã.
Poderia ser útil no aquecimento da água.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> Bom dia
> 
> Aqui ainda ninguém falou na energia geotérmica... tenho um colega que a implementou na sua casa nova. 
> Como foi feita de raiz, fez questão de a incluir no projecto, a pensar no amanhã.
> Poderia ser útil no aquecimento da água.
> 
> Abraço
> Pedro Ferrer


Explica lá isso... :-)

Já vi muitas soluções do outro lado do charco em que o pessoal faz uma canalização que enterra para aí a 4 ou 5 metros de profundidade e circula a água do sistema por lá para evitar o subir da temperatura. Isto porque o solo parece estar constantemente a 14/16 graus ou coisa que o valha. Claro que falo de sistema grandes com HQIs de 400w e coisas do género.

O António também podia tentar aquecer a água nos dissipadores dos leds ou então fazer uma placa solar para aquecimento de água. O termostato só entrava em campo se o resto não desse conta do recado. Há muitos DIY de placas solares para aquecimento de água. E quanto a usar os dissipadores dos leds, o engenho do António daria conta disso em 3 tempos. Até daria para poupar ventoinhas...

Ajudava também revestir os lados não visíveis do tanque com esferovite e inclusivamente colar as chapas entre si. Os ganhos de conservação de calor são assinaláveis.

Já agora... para uma aplicação (muito) pequena (3 XP-G ou XM-L) para um 30 litros de água doce, que me dizem disto?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1808651369...84.m1423.l2649

----------


## António Vitor

muito no limite, 1 de 20W já dava Nuno....

Mesmo a chover já meti os painéis falta a parte pior ou talvez não...ligar os fios até cá abaixo.
vou agora ao sótão começar a esticar fios.

Está a chover duvido que agora desse luz suficiente, mas possivelmente poderia usar o arduino para medir a tensão que chegava aos bucks e mexer no pwm de forma a dar luz.
isto se por exemplo com 100W os leds ficarem cortados não sei…

bom fazer da forma mais simples e se não der usar o arduino para reular a intensidade…
p.s. ainda nem medi a tensão dos painéis… é agora a seguir.

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> muito no limite, 1 de 20W já dava Nuno....


Como está aí a vir o verão, e com ele os dias mais soalheiros, se calhar começo com 1 de 10W e depois lá para Outubro meto outra.

O investimento ainda é algum:

placa + 3 leds + buck (dissipador já tenho)

E ainda falta o esquema para o montar na varanda sem ficar demasiado vulnerável aos elementos.

Já agora... a montagem mais eficiente é 45 graus virado ao sul?

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Sim, para nós é isso!  :Wink:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Este tópico perde a piada se ninguém fizer um 'tracker' (vulgo girassol)...




Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> Boa tarde
> 
> Este tópico perde a piada se ninguém fizer um 'tracker' (vulgo girassol)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abraço
> Pedro Ferrer


Fotocélulas em ângulo e um servomotor? Roda na direcçao da com mais luz sempre que as duas têm um gap e para quando ficam iguais?

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Yep isso mesmo.

As dos lados etão inclinadas, para qd o sol se poe, e se ele ficar parado naquele lado, no dia seguinte a outra celula começa a captar e luz e ele vira logo.

Está mt bem feito, mas o ideal é ser a dois eixos, aí maximiza-se a solução. E isto faz-se facilmente com 4 fotodiodos!  :Wink:

----------


## António Vitor

não pude meter a 35 graus que julgo ser o mais eficiente, coloquei a 25º isto porque também não quero fazer aquilo de vela...não sei se me faço entender.

Ainda não liguei os fios e dei cabo de uma ficha, tenho de comprar uma nova amanhã, a ficha é para não ter de modificar os painéis para não perder a garantia. por exemplo usar um caixa de junções.

Ás 16:00h mesmo a chover dava 38 volts sem carga...elá...epá quer dizer se eu reduzir o pwm nos leds passa o limite dos bucks e possivelmente os fritava.

prontos mais 200 euros para o regulador, ou mais barato, vamos ver se consigo mais barato, mas já não ligo isto sem algum tipo de regulação com ou sem baterias. vou desligar o ups por uns tempos.

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Eles sem carga têm sempre tensão, mas depois qd ligas, não tens corrente quase nenhuma.

António, cuidado com as ligações, faz isso com os paineis tapados para não estragares nada.  :Wink:

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> não pude meter a 35 graus que julgo ser o mais eficiente, coloquei a 25º isto porque também não quero fazer aquilo de vela...não sei se me faço entender.
> 
> Ainda não liguei os fios e dei cabo de uma ficha, tenho de comprar uma nova amanhã, a ficha é para não ter de modificar os painéis para não perder a garantia. por exemplo usar um caixa de junções.
> 
> Ás 16:00h mesmo a chover dava 38 volts sem carga...elá...epá quer dizer se eu reduzir o pwm nos leds passa o limite dos bucks e possivelmente os fritava.
> 
> prontos mais 200 euros para o regulador, ou mais barato, vamos ver se consigo mais barato, mas já não ligo isto sem algum tipo de regulação com ou sem baterias. vou desligar o ups por uns tempos.


E não há reguladores simplificados diy?

----------


## António Vitor

talvez, mas chateei-me e eu agora quero é meter isto tudo a trabalhar rapidamenteestar a fazer um diy era colocar o funcionamento disto mais pró futuro, e isto está já a apanhar sol ou chuva...neste caso destes últimos dias.

já comprei um regulador a 80 euros de 20 amperes.. ainda pensei que ia montar hoje, mas começou a chover e eu não vou pró telhado assim.
fica para amanhã.

Vou usar as baterias do UPS, e vou precisar de algo como o que tu fizestes para o teu ups, 6055 a trabalhar pela fonte normal, e depois se houver corte, fica a trabalhar pelas baterias dos leds/painéis solares
Acho que assim até tem mais autonomia, já que a bateria consegue se carregar pelo sol.

Em caso de falta de luz extremamente prolongada tipo 1 semana, se for no verão não tenho problemas de maior.

----------


## António Vitor

Para um menor desgaste das baterias vou tentar apenas ligar isto com sol a brilhar...e posso até verificar a tensão das baterias, impedindo que estas desçam de um determinado nivel, bastando para isso reduzir a potencia dos leds.
prolongando o tempo de vida útil das baterias.

embora o controlador faça isso, posso também ajudar com o arduino.
Não descendo por exemplo abaixo dos 70% da carga das baterias. reduzindo a intensidade com valores de PWM que estabilizem a carga das baterias.

tenho de programar mais um bocado o arduino, para que o relógio do liga e desliga tenha em conta o relógio real do sol, horas do nascer e ocaso…

Para controlar a carga, e prolongar as baterias para muitos anos em vez de apenas 1, era reduzir o pwm quando a tensão baixasse nas baterias, embora se estas estiverem ligadas ao painel (controlador de carga) terão valores de tensão que podem não corresponder à verdade certo? como é que eu vou conseguir medir a tensão não sei...

----------


## António Vitor

> Eles sem carga têm sempre tensão, mas depois qd ligas, não tens corrente quase nenhuma.
> 
> António, cuidado com as ligações, faz isso com os paineis tapados para não estragares nada.


só ligo isto mesmo aos painéis quando tiver tudo ligado e de noite
 durante o dia estão em carga para lado nenhum...já que estará até amanhã tudo desligado.
 E só vou ligar depois da noite.

o controlador de carga tem mais umas protecções, inversão de polaridade curto circuitos e etc... mas mesmo assim não vou arriscar.

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Estou ansioso por ver resultados (mas não tanto quanto tu, obviamente).

Quanto ao esquema de relays é fácílimo...

----------


## António Vitor

Insucesso

calma Eu quase que estou a desesperar, mas o sacana de quem me instalou o ar condicionado deixou os buracos apenas e só para os fios
e tenho de alargar...como tive a trabalhar hoje não deu

é necessário uma broca que não tenho de 30-40 cms, e um berbequim pro grande para furar placa.
enfim desta não estava à espera, porque é que ele não fez os buracos maiores...porra!

----------


## Alfredo Garcia

António cuidado os tubos são mais frágeis que a placa, eu preferia furar ao lado, não vá o diabo te-celas.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite

António, porque não pedes ajuda ao membro 'Joaquim Galinhas' ?
Talvez te pudesse ajudar...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas António,

Quando instalares isso a alimentar os leds, talvez seja muito boa ideia colocar uns fusíveis para cortar a alimentação em caso de pico de corrente... algo tipo isto da Tunze...





> *Tunze Turbelle nanostream Safety Connector (6105.500)*
> Other power supply units for Turbelle® nanostream® 6055 - safety connector
> 
> Turbelle® electronic 6055 has been fitted with an electronic motor. The pump can be operated on any direct-current source (battery, solar cells) from 10 V to 24 V. For a safe connection to the pump, we recommend the Turbelle® Safety Connector 6105.50, which contains a 4 amps fuse. The safety connector permits normal operation with the TUNZE® power supply unit, but in case of a power failure it will automatically switch over to a battery or other direct-current source.


Ou seja, adquirindo este componente Tunze ou instalando um componente DIY com um fusível de 4 amperes

 :SbOk3:

----------


## António Vitor

Obrigado Artur, mas acho que já tem isso com os disjuntores que coloquei e mais o controlador das baterias, que é mesmo para painéis solares
o que vai a mais vai para as baterias, se estiverem cheias aquilo gere a coisa.
se as baterias baixam ele isola as baterias, curtos, e etc... aquilo protege.
julgo eu
tenho é de alimentar o arduino agora com 12 volts e não sei como visto ter de meter as baterias a 24v....hum... será que posso ligar apenas a uma bateria mesmo estando as duas em série...tendo 24v no sistema e 12v pró arduino?
hum não sei alguém sabe?

----------


## António Vitor

só para dizer que já consegui enfiar os fios
ha
mas ainda falta o resto das ligações mas o pior já está
hoje devo acabar isto às tantas!

----------


## António Vitor

Fiz a pergunta do ligar a apenas uma bateria, acho que não deve criar problemas para o carregador… 
no entanto uma bateria fica ligeiramente diferente da outra. com mais carga.

assim tenho entre o + e o - das baterias 24v, e no bridge da ligação em série e um dos lados terei 12v.

Com o arduino não haveria problemas, mas se ligar a bomba também a 6055, era mais carga para uma das baterias. posso no entanto ligar a bomba a 24V e reduzir ao máximo a potencia. deverá ser o melhor que posso fazer.... ficando só o arduino que gasta uns míseros milamp apenas numa bateria.

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> Obrigado Artur, mas acho que já tem isso com os disjuntores que coloquei e mais o controlador das baterias, que é mesmo para painéis solares…
> o que vai a mais vai para as baterias, se estiverem cheias aquilo gere a coisa.
> se as baterias baixam ele isola as baterias, curtos, e etc... aquilo protege.
> julgo eu…
> tenho é de alimentar o arduino agora com 12 volts e não sei como visto ter de meter as baterias a 24v....hum... será que posso ligar apenas a uma bateria mesmo estando as duas em série...tendo 24v no sistema e 12v pró arduino?
> hum não sei… alguém sabe?


Há um componente de designação 7812 que podes usar para esse efeito. Para um drop tão grande (de 24 para 12) vais ter que lhe colocar um dissipador. Convirá também meteres um consensador na saída para limpar o sinal.

Mais informação aqui

De um lado entram entre 14 e 36V do outro saem 12V. 

Não sei quantos amperes puxa o arduino mas o dissipador deverá ser capaz de transformar em calor libertável uns quantos watts. Se por exemplo puxar 500mA estamos a falar em algo à volta de 6 watts.

Chamo a tua atenção para o facto do teu arduino também ter que dissipar alguma coisa já que os circuitos trabalham a 5 e o Vin mínimo ronda os 7V. Por isso alimento o meu a 9V e não 12 apesar de ter 12 regulados ali disponíveis. Mal por mal antes ter um circuito a montante a reduzir a voltagem para não obrigar a placa do arduino a aquecer demasiado.

----------


## António Vitor

Nuno, julgo que não há problema em alimentar o arduino por uma única bateria, isto são vulgares baterias VLRA, e aceitam estes tratamentos.
assim evito baixar ainda mais a tensão, atenção que se alimentar o arduino por 5v, podes o fazer...eu fiz isso mesmo...e funciona, mas o sinal vai para o 5v+ no arduino.
é como estou a alimentar com um integrado para baixar para 5v. nem aquece desde que não ligue o lcd, e este só liga a luz, durante uns segundos quando carrego nos botões.
vou agora desligar as baterias e modificar a calha para aceitar esta nova fonte de luz.

depois tenho de programar isto para coincidir com a altura que isto está aceso com o sol e tou de rastos mas tenho de fazer isto antes de amanha

----------


## António Vitor

http://wiki.happylab.at/w/Solar_Arduino_tracker

acho que consigo com isto com algumas modificações vou experimentar…
basta saber a elevação para começar a acender os leds.

Se calhar vou me restringir a um relógio tipo o GMT, sem time savings da treta, mas dentro do ciclo diurno meter 5 registos diferentes de pwm, para optimizar as baterias.
 :Big Grin:

----------


## António Vitor

SUCESSO !!!

Agora Às 17:00 mesmo com nuvens intermitentes, as baterias descem de 75% e sobem para 80% em escassos segundos quando aparece o sol…

No entanto parece que não consigo detectar a tensão real da bateria, o que vinha dar jeito para por PWM reduzir a luz do aquário para não stressar as baterias.

neste pequeno teste, e tomem nota que as baterias já contam com 2 anos de pouco uso, mas de uso constante. mesmo às 16:30 consigo ter sempre acima de 75% do nível das baterias e a puxar 250W dos leds + a bomba que afinal coloquei a 24V a tunze nanostream 6055, mas aqui coloquei esta ao minimo.

Diria que é um sucesso retumbante!
Se as baterias fossem mais parecidas com as de lithium já não me preocupava mais, mas estas tem o seu desgaste e eu isso não sei quantificar, só com o tempo.

Agora tenho de arranjar maneira de conseguir ler a carga das baterias com o arduino para adaptar as luzes à carga das baterias, evitando mesmo que baixem dos 50% por exemplo…
no entanto o carregador e controlador solar, faz também essa gestão…
como disse não sei se vale a pena. Mas julgo que ganharia em tempo de vida útil das baterias.

Um abraço e falta ainda programar isto…
faço agora de uma forma simples isto acender às 7:00 da manhã e desligar às 19:00 talvez…

Não sei o que os painéis produzem a estas horas, mas pelo meu palpite desde que tenha sol isto chega para ter pelo menos 250W como estava à espera… e mesmo com momentos de nuvens ainda deve atingir acima de 150W isto às 16:00h.

Vou agora pedir para desistir da tarifa bi-horária…
hurray!
 :Smile: 

espero pagar menos uns euros por mês, vamos ver na próxima conta...lol.

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Epá excelente. Agora há também que vigiar os corais mais gulosos de luz com muita atenção. É que em termos médios seguramente que vais ter menis luz e depois alguma irregularidade também será inevitável.

----------


## António Vitor

não me parece Nuno, mas pode acontecer, agora estamos já depois das 17:00h e com as baterias cada vez com mais carga...o tempo melhorou ligeiramente
Não te esqueças que tenho 2 painéis cerca de 480W e o gasto que tenho é de 250 top....
 :Big Grin:

----------


## António Vitor

É simples a coisa, e está a funcionar melhor do que eu esperava…
talvez por não ter inversores…







vejam tá lá uma fonte desligada, tinha 2 a outra tive de tirar, e falta ainda colar estes 2 disjuntores de 20 amperes que me servem de caixa de junções...já que não havia para estes fios no aki tive de meter disjuntores…
lol

falta depois uma calha xpto para tapar os fios pretos até lá abaixo… como no Ar condicionado que se pode ver...

----------


## António Vitor

não me peçam para tirar fotos aos paineis tinha de tirar telhas e agora não me apetece
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Alfredo Garcia

Não achas aqueles fios azuis entre baterias mito finos

----------


## António Vitor

são dois fios, em paralelo, sim eu reparei.. até posso meter mais grosso mas acho que não vale a pena. posso meter dos de 1 cm, mas estes fios aguentam 16 amp a 220V acho que aguentam 20 amp a 24v digo eu
mas atenção coloquei em duplicado. mas realmente não sei porque é que não meti do cabo de 1 cms que tenho aqui a mais...

----------


## António Vitor

já coloquei um cabo de 1 cms de espessura

Atenção que isto não é para dar corrente a um motor de arranque (como num carro) onde atingem muitos mesmo muitos amperes Mas realmente se tenho cabo melhor porque é que não o tinha colocado.

----------


## António Vitor

neste momento com a luz de fusco ainda consegue produzir corrente, quanto não sei, mas tenho tensão.... ver se arranjo alguma forma de medir a corrente produzida por isto...para criar gráficos por exemplo que o arduino interprete e faça a gestão da luz da melhor forma, evitando desgaste nas baterias.

----------


## Alfredo Garcia

Era arranjares umas lâmpadas auto e experimentar ou com um amperímetro ou medindo a queda de tenção, para fazeres um gráfico e saber até onde podes manter isso em funcionamento ou a carregar as baterias.

----------


## António Vitor

já alterei a minha tarifa para BTN simples com a EDP, no entanto tenho de esperar para me alterarem isto...humpfff
Como tinha só apenas o aquário a razão de ter bi-horário (a luz), vai me baixar ligeiramente o custo da energia durante o dia (aliás 16 horas), fica às escuras de noite, mas eu nem me importo é da maneira que durmo melhor na sala ou vejo melhor um filme de noite.
segundo os meus cálculos devo poupar 20 euros talvez
mensalmente não era o meu gasto com as luzes do aquário, mas eu tenho impressão que o bi-horário nem me favorecia...
vamos ver o que acontece agora...lol.

A bomba 6055 está a rodar ao mínimo mas a 24v...agora é que isto dura semanas ou meses sem luz eléctrica e o meu ups teve foi um upgrade. se a temperatura ambiente estiver boa, mesmo que a edp lhes rebente metade da sua distribuição eléctrica tenho para me aguentar se for no verão...durante semanas o meu sistema
 :Big Grin:

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Boas!

Tou a ver que te safas-te!  :Wink: 

Nâo convem meteres nada nas baterias, a não ser o controlador. Para medir as baterias, sim, isso podes. O controlador vai-te cortar power se chegares a niveis criticos das baterias. As baterias não devem ser descarregadas abaixo de 10.2V para uma bateria de 12V (1.7V por celula). Não sei onde o controlador corta, mas acredito que seja antes disto. Podes fazer um circuito para monitorizar a tensão das baterias e enviar dados para o arduino via portas ADC.  Fazes isto com um simples divisor de tensão.

----------


## António Vitor

Isso então já está...embora não me estivesse a baixar a tensão das baterias quando o carregador indicava 75%...pois...não sei…

Vou deixar o arduino ligado a apenas uma delas, julgo que é um "pintelho" 
mesmo, e mossa não vai fazer...julgo eu.

Se achares que faz mossa lá terei de alimentar o arduino por 24v...
 :Frown: 

As baterias são simples, e não de gel, julgo que nessas teria problemas meter uma coisa entre estas.

----------


## António Vitor

Bom, bom como está a chover, fiz esta experiência…

A minha teoria que isto estaria sempre aceso e bem, aos meus olhos mesmo sem baterias é um facto.
O controlador desligou as baterias por estarem 25% da capacidade, só que o arduino mesmo assim mede 12.7 volts (bem como o meu multímetro que calibrou o arduino).... 

(o meu multímetro está descalibrado...com um outro que arranjei já dá tensões mais baixas....desliga aos 11.7v as baterias)

E não é que está a chover...sim a chover, baterias desligadas, e isto dá mais de 50% da luz que daria normalmente…
 :Big Grin: 
ou seja nunca mas sob nenhuma ocasião isto apaga...só num eclipse, e terá de ter as baterias desconectadas.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Excelente!!!  :Smile:  :Palmas:

----------


## António Vitor

thanks...é a beleza disto ser a leds...lá por estar com menos potência acendem na mesma
E eu tenho mesmo potência a mais...portanto 50% do habitual é mais do que suficiente!

----------


## Alfredo Garcia

Fico contente que tenhas conseguido, agora é ir estudando as hipóteses de optimizar o sistema, com o passar do tempo.
Agora uma questão os leds a 50% dão a mesma luz que metade deles a 100%?

----------


## António Vitor

> Fico contente que tenhas conseguido, agora é ir estudando as hipóteses de optimizar o sistema, com o passar do tempo.
> Agora uma questão os leds a 50% dão a mesma luz que metade deles a 100%?


A 50% têm mais eficiência os cree que uso , isto porque a 350 mA mandam mais luz por watt do que a 700 mA…

ou seja sou capaz de ter 40% da potencia e mesmo assim dar 50% da luz.

----------


## António Vitor

Com chuva (nuvens mais espessas) e mesmo no inicio de manhã os painéis conseguem alimentar os leds a 25%... algo como 30-35% da intensidade máxima por causa do aumento da eficiência.
 :Smile: 

Ora ai está uma boa simulação de nuvens...Se a tensão das baterias baixar de 12.8 (12.8) reduzo o pwm para metade, se mesmo assim estiver abaixo de 12.8 reduzo para 25% e assim fica até as baterias terem 13V ou mais…

Funciona, o problema nisto é que com carga a tensão das baterias muda, mas funciona assim de forma a ter pelo menos sempre 75% da carga nas mesmas, para ter isto durante 1 decada… afinal nem preciso muito das baterias, e com mau tempo só adio a redução da intensidade, não vale a pena forçar as baterias para as desgastar…

Estou ainda a usar o programa anterior, com uns retoques....

 terei de fabricar um novo (que já está iniciado), sem bugs e para poder manipular 3 relés (para 3 peristálticas) para o bailling .

Esse calculará a altura do sol...para optimizar estas coisas....
 :Wink:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas António,

Parece que são óptimas notícias.  :Pracima: 

Os painéis solares, no caso de não estarem directamente direccionados para o sol, por exemplo orientados para Este, mesmo assim deverão então conseguir uns 25% de potência produzida, será?

----------


## António Vitor

talvez, mas perdes uma tremenda eficiência só ganhando de manhã com essa posição.

----------


## António Vitor

bolas tive de refazer o programa todo...e alterar algumas livrarias
como estava com a mão na massa fiz um novo programa....com melhorias, a nível de protecção de baterias e tudo

aquilo que eu não estava à espera é que o controlador que comprei não me regula para 24V.
mas dá aquilo que o painel dá
ou seja nem precisava de regulador nem das baterias como estava a pensar de inicio

Os bucks aguentam claro...e pelo menos assim como tenho isto em carga pelo menos nunca me passa dos 30v.

Detectei isto porque a minha 6055 andava a parar e arrancar.... não desconfiei da tensão mas era por isso mesmo

Ou seja tive de ligar a tunze nanostream 6055 à fonte que veio com ela.

Como queria manter o sistema UPS, liguei uma das baterias à minha vortech (na ficha para a bateria da vortech), funciona....mas só se houver falha de energia
ou seja as baterias é apenas para os leds, e só alimenta a vortech em caso de falha de corrente não vem grande mal digo eu estar a ser alimentado apenas por uma bateria...é para situações esporádicas.

O programa está mesmo melhor...e com menos bugs, e mais simples de navegar e melhorar...com já infraestruturas para controlar o bailling
lol

----------


## António Vitor

Bom, agora já posso partir para a parte do bailing do meu arduino...tá operacional e bem.

Hoje foi um dia mauzinho a nível de produção eléctrica solar, com o céu bem carregado, mas isto iluminou na mesma, daí que diga que solar nesse aspecto é mais estável que eólica

bom, como gosto de fazer planos a longo prazo, vamos ver quanto é que poupo
pelas minhas contas, imaginando que os preços da energia mantinham-se estáveis.
em 5 anos ficava pago o meu investimento.

gastei em redor de 700 euros. No entanto já tinha as baterias, mas no fundo imaginando-me sem ups, ganhei com isto a melhor UPS de aquário em portugal
 :Big Grin:  nem precisa de baterias.

E estou a usar mais uma funcionalidade da vortech...que é de poder trabalhar a 12v em caso de quebra de corrente.
0.15 euros o KW, eu tinha isto 10 horas (agora por acaso tenho durante mais tempo...sensivelmente 12 horas, _(sou capaz de ampliar o tempo...talvez construa o programa para determinar a altura do sol...o código que arranjei não é compativel com o arduino 1.0, e eu não gosto de estar a inventar a roda novamente, mas talvez tenha de a inventar...não preciso de muita precisão...)_

portanto 0.15 euros 10 horas, dá 2.5*0.15=0.375 euros por dia, o que faz 11 euros por mês, o que parece pouco...certo?
vamos aprofundar isto é sem iva julgo e sem as outras taxas...mas imaginando que é apenas 11.25 euros vamos ser pessimistas
dará num ano 135 euros...pouco parece já que o investimento tem 700 euros.

(imaginando que a ups não acrescentaria valor...)
em 5 anos.... dá.... 675 euros...o que é o valor que gastei.
em termos médios um painel destes em 20 anos tem no máximo uma redução da eficiência de 10%, se não estou em erro, e certamente irá trabalhar durante 30 anos se eu durar tanto tempo....
imaginando em 20 anos dá 2700 euros.
não dá um GRANDE retorno, mas dá

em 5 anos fica pago, e o melhor de tudo fico mais aliviado no hobby.

vamos ver a vertente ecológica.
em 1 ano segundo um site inglês, e atenção que os ingleses tÊm diversas fontes mais limpas que o carvão como o nuclear ao nível de produção de co2.
com 2.5 kW dia, dá num ano cerca de 1 tonelada de CO2, em 5 anos  mandaria 5 toneladas de dióxido de carbono 

isto parece pouco, mas vistas as coisas como deve ser, é um bom investimento
em 20 anos com o dinheiro que gastei não conseguiria atingir aquele valor no banco, se continuasse no hobby, e isso é sem pensarmos na inflacção e no aumento do custo da energia....

----------


## António Vitor

Aquilo que eu descobri é que nuvens normais nem fazem grandes estragos na produção eléctrica, só bastante carregado e com chuva é que perco significativamente, e mesmo assim tenho suficiente para iluminar qb os corais.

Agora são 15:30, tinha a bateria descarrega de manhã (ontem esteve mais agreste), e agora está quase a 100%( a bateria) e com os leds no máximo, e está nublado, para terem uma ideia.
 :Wink: 

Se um dia aparecerem baterias com tremenda capacidade em ciclos, e baratas com muitos amperes, pode ser que eu faça um upgrade ao meu sistema até lá fica assim...

----------


## Alfredo Garcia

É deveras interessante ver os painéis da maneira que falas e sinceramente tinha a ideia de que eram muito menos rentáveis, é que pelo que posso apreender dois painéis seriam o suficiente para iluminar uma casa de 3/4 assoalhadas e ao invés de vender a poupança seria não comprar.

----------


## António Vitor

Alfredo isso seria correcto se pudesses armazenar a energia de forma económica, isto funciona num aquário que tem o tal período diurno, não em casa, tinha de ter muitas mas muitas baterias e das que suportem deep discharge que são mais caras.

Para um aquário funciona, duvido que funcione para casa, para mais precisamos de luz mais de noite que de dia

A pensar nisso vou amplificar o meu arduino, com cálculos da posição do sol, teoricamente saberei pela altitude deste, a potencia que posso ter no aquário embora isso crie sazonalidade no aquário, que pode ser colmatada com mais baterias.

----------


## Alfredo Garcia

Pois o ponto fraco é as baterias.

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas António,

Com as baterias actuais, para iluminar os leds a 100%, quanto tempo aguentará, partindo de baterias com carga cheia?

----------


## António Vitor

Não experimentei, mas duram pouco tempo, supostamente daria para a 10 amperes umas 4 horas,  mas nem nada que se pareça.
Com o consumo com os leds no máximo tenho 10 amperes por hora...

As baterias têm algum desgaste já completam 2 anos, e julgo que mesmo novas nunca dariam isto puxadas a 10 amperes por hora.
Ou seja quanto mais amperes estás a puxar por hora pelas baterias, mais problemático acontece a baterias de má qualidade que parece serem estas, que são chinocas

Ou seja dariam para 40 amperes a puxar coisa pouca, mas a puxar mais, devem ter metade cada uma. Mas nunca fiz o teste...só mesmo vendo e é coisa que eu não faço porque quero que mesmo sendo baterias de má qualidade me durem anos...não preciso de grande espingarda nas baterias...

----------


## António Vitor

tirei as funções tinha um grave bug...melhor é testar primeiro antes de meter aqui as funções, tinha-me esquecido de converter os graus para radianos na função declination.
E se calhar não tem interesse para a maior parte do pessoal.

Agora já tive a testar e funciona.
Tem poucos erros o maior erro, é no calculo da hora solar, tentar arranjar um algoritmo mais inteligente e copiar. mas o erro é de apenas 10 minutos máximo...se calhar fica como está.

estes algoritmos foram "copiados" da wikipedia e convertidos para arduino...e funcionam bem...

quem quiser o código diga.

----------


## António Vitor

Para poupar energia coisas tão simples como criar uma caixa em esferovite na sump fazer tipo placa na parte de trás do aquário e sump podem valer dezenas de euros ao fim do ano.

Irá ser feito 

poderia usar mais painéis, mas a praticabilidade desceria
ou talvez não

imaginar um sistema para manter a qualidade da temperatura do ar...sem acesso à EDP.

por exemplo:
No inverno faz frio, tenho aqui em casa 4 termoacumuladores de calor com 1000W cada. para alimentar cada um tinha de ter uns 4-5 paineis.
Mas aqui também poderia me abster das baterias, ter apenas para 1-2 para estabilizar a corrente e nunca para dar electricidade fora de horas.

Os termoacumuladores libertam o calor depois de noite...mesmo sem energia.

No verão, o Ar condicionado é necessário mais de dia, aqui mais uma vez podia me abster das baterias.... muitas ideias, sem ter de vender a energia à EDP.

Mas com este investimentos se calhar não faz sentido deixar de vender à EDP...e portanto devo-me ficar apenas pela iluminação do aquário.

----------


## António Vitor

http://naturalfrequency.com/Tregenza...rithm_1_13.htm

parece bem melhor

descobri isto, mas usa as mesmas formulas que eu...
http://www.inf.ufrgs.br/~cabral/Nascer_Por_Sol.html

Agora não devo tentar simular o aumento de intensidade ao longo do dia, não me interessa apenas de um dimming quando nasce o sol e no seu ocaso. vai ter variações maiores que nos tropicos, mas não faz mal...mesmo assim devo ter 10 horas de luz no inverno e umas 14 no verão

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Isso vai funcionar de certeza. A única dúvida é mesmo a vida das baterias. Será que existe algum modo que permita usar a rede elétrica pura para compensar momentos de menor potência dos paineis?

Terias algo como uma curva de corrente alvo ao longo do dia e sempre que os paineis estivessem abaixo disso ias buscar o que faltava à corrente doméstica. Assim poupavas algum na mesma e não tinhas que andar a puxar pelas baterias.

Já agora acrescento que usando esta tua ideia como inspiração, já tenho uma calha de leds a funcionar no pequeno tanque de àgua doce que possuo e a placa de 10w vem a caminho. Vou fazer ligacão direta apenas com um limitador de corrente pelo meio. As plantas são pouco exigentes. Se a luz for pouca em alguns períodos, paciência.

O único problema vai ser furar a parede e montar o painel de forma segura.

----------


## António Vitor

Nuno, daquilo que me apercebo, as baterias ainda vão durar bastante tempo, geralmente só se estiver tipo ontem, é que as baterias descem para 50%, nunca abaixo disto, devem durar bastante tempo
em dias ditos normais com sol, nem tenho grandes problemas e acho que as baterias nem descem dos 75% isto na maior parte dos dias


Em relação a usar corrente eléctrica  não se justifica, sério. mesmo que haja uns dias de nuvens, isto fica com boa luz, só se for bem carregadas e com chuva, é que fica bastante tempo nos 30% de intensidade...o que não é suficiente, mas duvido que isso gere problemas nos corais. Na natureza acontece o mesmo
sem luz nunca fica...tal como de dia mesmo com nuvens dá sempre para ver

Vamos ver as baterias, o meu palpite é que ainda tenho alguns anos de bateria, as baterias é que não valem nada...mas de inicio...mas mesmo assim devem durar bastante tempo.

----------


## António Vitor

Outra coisa Nuno, andava eu a tentar fazer simulações de relâmpagos e de nuvens, ora aí está...lol...de borla sem grandes algoritmos

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Atendendo aos exemplos dos recentes dias chuvosos não achas que por exemplo em Dezembro, quando o sol está no mínimo de altura e o fotoperiodo estiver abaixo das 10 horas, a coisa ficará insustentável? Ou as baterias vão ser excessivamente solicitadas sem possibilidade de recarga a tempo ou então não vais ter luz suficiente.

É que nesta altura do ano é uma coisa nessa é outra. Se tivesses uma eólica, em princípio ajudava muito mas era esticar a corda da vizinhança.

Sem querer agoirar, acho que te vai acontexer alguma coisa parecida com a do escumador e acabas a vender energia à rede para rentabilizar o investimento.

----------


## António Vitor

Não é bem a mesma coisa...do sem escumador…

Tivemos um mês de Abril/maio(principio) pior que dezembro nuvens, e em Portugal mesmo os meses de dezembro não são muito maus.
E aquilo gera electricidade mesmo com chuva, diria com nuvens mais "fortes" faz tipo 100W. Não medi atenção... 

Ora eu tenho um aquário que tem no areão com os leds no máximo acima de 300 PAR, isto com 250W (devo consumir menos porque tirei a fonte da equação), que mal tem isto funcionar  mesmo alguns dias seguidos com menos potência.

não baixava da cota das 10 horas de luz diárias, mas é para isso que tenho as baterias, tenho julgo eu luz a mais, e é com base nesse pressuposto, que não me incomoda esse facto…

no entanto tenho lá a fonte ao lado se imaginarmos um dezembro com 10 dias seguidos com nuvens bem carregadas e com pouca luz....o que duvido.
Mas é ligar à fonte não custa nada...e sim deixo lá ficar a fonte...

podia criar um sistema automático para se a luz for reduzida por muitos dias ligar à corrente da EDP, mas julgo que os animais estão mais que adaptados a esse tipo de variações.

nos trópicos é normal muitos dias sem grande quantidade de luz, e olha que os meus 100W é bem mais que a iluminação da rua com nuvens.
epá vem cá ver isto, eu julgava que tinha de adicionar mais painéis...e aliás devo-o fazer mais no futuro.
e nessa altura pode fazer sentido vender a luz á edp, mas só com muitos mais painéis, pelo menos logo de inicio estou a tirar proveito com poucos (2x apenas)

----------


## António Vitor

A fonte gastava 30W, fui medir a ameragem e dá 9.2 amperes ou seja a 24V cerca de 220W.

A fonte é de 10 amperes saida, logo está ainda dentro da "consigna" de trabalho.
se vir que preciso coloco em marcha mas dúvido
E se for preciso há-de ser para poucos dias...não vou criar nada de complexo para isso.
Eu no inverno não vou de férias.

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Olá Antonio Vitor boa noite
obrigado por me teres recebido em tua casa, confesso que depois do que vi fiquei sem dúvidas quanto ao funcionamento do sistema.
está muito bom , no inverno não sei mas nestes dias quando aparecem nuvens a luminosidade dos leds é muito boa, e quando passam as nuvens todos os leds a 100% então é expectacular. só ao vivo é que dá para ver, vale a pena o investimento, parabéns gostei imenso e já tirei algumas dúvidas para a minha calha de leds.
um abraço
afonso

----------


## António Vitor

António Afonso,obrigado.
E espero te poder ajudar na programação do arduino que irás ter...hehehe.

Em relação á produção de energia, ontem que esteve calor não foi melhor que hoje, curiosamente, ele funciona na mesma mas a eficiência decai, ok é melhor que um dia chuvoso, mas nem por isso melhor que um dia fresco mesmo com nuvens, ok claro depende das nuvens...mas a eficiência no verão nem é máxima, no inverno se estiver céu limpo, bate um verão aos pontos...

----------


## António Vitor

outra coisa o meu sistema não tem a mesma eficiência...sempre
com as baterias mais gasta a eficiência aumenta, já que se aproxima dos 24V e os bucks não têm de dissipar nada, pelos vistos sempre dissipam alguma coisa.
Com tensões a 29volts ou perto...tenho 9.2 amperes fazendo as contas dá perto de 266W o que é mesmo acima do que tinha com 24V e fontes normais, sempre dissipa alguma coisa, mas é eficiente.

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

Sr. Antonio acho eu que não percebo nada de eletronica que as melhores baterias são as de gel(apesar que ha umas ainda melhore) mas são caras, mas não tem grandes quebras como as normais

----------


## António Vitor

:Olá: 
Senhor? estou a ficar velho…não me trates por senhor...embora seja pai de familia.

As baterias que comprei foram vendidas como VLRA, o que apesar de ser verdade há bem melhores…e eu sempre estive convencido que era AGM...erro...

aliás até as de gel são VLRA, baterias AGM, que também suportam mais ciclos e não tem os problemas das de gel, embora o meu carregador solar, pode trabalhar com gel, prefiro AGM.

A eficiência das baterias de gel, é mesmo inferiores às AGM (todas VLRA), agora o que está dentro das baterias nunca se sabe, e baterias dos chinocas menos ainda…

Eficiência quero eu dizer da energia que tu dás e o que elas armazenam, as AGM são superiores ás de gel, e as de gel são bem esquisitas em relação a requisitos de tensão para o carregamento.

No meu sistema nunca mas nunca compraria de gel, mas AGM, o problema é que quando tentei arranjar no mercado, era complicado e a preços proibitivos.
complicado porque nem os vendedores sabiam o que eram AGM, de gel sabiam, mas pior ainda não sabiam o que era VLRA.

E atenção pelos vistos uma bateria VLRA pode ser normalissima, e mesmo assim ser VLRA, como constatei agora..
enfim pagamos o que compramos.
 :Big Grin: 

Não, não vou comprar mais baterias até estas se esgotarem… e espero eu seja daqui a bastante tempo, mesmo que não suportem muita carga prolongada suportam…

Também estava à espera de uma revolução qualquer no mundo das baterias...vamos ver...há indícios que pode estar para breve.

----------


## António Vitor

quando comprar baterias compro deste tipo:
http://rb-aa.bosch.com/aa-batterien/...nktion/agm.htm

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Tudo sobre a ciência das baterias explicado de modo muito acessível:

http://www.batteryweb.com/faqbw.cfm

----------


## António Vitor

xiii, comprei um medidor de potencia no lidl
gasto cerca de 360 euros só em bombas por ano
porra!
lol


300W hora com bomba de retorno, cálcio, vortech, escumador. a que gasta mais ainda é a de retorno

já consegui fazer convencer a patroa...mais 3 painéis (não é difícil de convencer), e uma bateria como deve ser com muitos mas muitos mesmo amperes...para durar mais ciclos e anos.


A ideia é meter mais 720W pico adicionando aos 480W já a usar, bateria uns 300-400 amperes a 24V com AGM
os leds não têm impacto nas baterias e era os outros 300W...
300W dá 12 amperes hora
com baterias de 300 amperes em 12 horas tenho gastos uns 150 amperes, e ficava-me por aqui...depois com relés se por acaso baixasse dos 50% não permitira que se usasse mais bateria.

uma bateria AGM aguenta-se até 1000 ciclos, se só usar 50% com certeza aguentaria bem mais que 1000 ciclos, talvez 2000 ciclos o que dá mais de 5 anos
o investimento será mais baixo agora por painél...uns 1500 euros talvez

a 360 euros estaria pago em 4 anos...mesmo que tenha de comprar outras baterias mais para a frente, faz todo o sentido
é de caras melhor comprar isto que meter o dinheiro no banco
mas de caras, com muito mas muito mais rentabilidade.

E não teria de investir uma pipa da massa para microgeração.
 :Wink: 
com retornos só depois de 7 anos...lol...e com a banca a ganhar no meio e mais a edp
não obrigado!

----------


## António Vitor

ou então em vez de gastar uma pipa da massa usar uma bomba destas....gastando também uma pipa da massa.
http://reefbuilders.com/2012/05/16/aquabee-up11000/

A minha bomba de retorno é um pesadelo a nível de eficiência gasta mais de 150W...irra!

----------


## António Vitor

Estive a ver a factura, e agora vai mesmo baixar a pique
nestes 16 dias de maio, gastei cerca de 30 euros de electricidade

o que fica abaixo dos habituais 50 euros mesmo com bi-horária

Vou poupar cerca de 40 euros...por mês por ter mudado de plano. curioso(não é apenas por ter painéis)
ou seja isto está a render e bem!

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> ou então em vez de gastar uma pipa da massa usar uma bomba destas....gastando também uma pipa da massa.
> http://reefbuilders.com/2012/05/16/aquabee-up11000/
> 
> A minha bomba de retorno é um pesadelo a nível de eficiência… gasta mais de 150W...irra!


Boas António,

Eu estou a usar uma Tunze Recirculation Silence Eletronic... no transformador podemos inserir um pin de 12V, de 18V ou 24V, e tem um potenciómetro para regular a velocidade.... além de que pode ser ligada a um Multicontrolador Tunze...

http://www.tunze.com/149.html?&L=10&C=PT&user_tunzeprod_pi1[predid]=-infoxunter051

Acho que seria interessante para ligares aos paineis solares  :SbOk3:  Em performance, versatilidade, e custo de aquisição, é muito boa.  :Pracima: 




> 18V Flow Rate: 900 to 2,200 l/h (238.7 to 581 USgal./h)
>     24V Flow Rate: 1,100 to 3,000 l/h (290.5 to 475.5 USgal./h)
>     18V Max Head: 2.5 m (8.2ft)
>     24V Max Head: 3.9 m (12.8ft)
>     18V Energy Consumption: 26W Max
>     24V Energy Consumption: 43W Max


No meu caso, com a elevação da água a cerca de 1.5m, a bomba faz uns 1500 a 1600l/h reais, com consumo máximo nos 32 a 33W (bem abaixo dos 43W)...
http://www.jlaquatics.com/images/flo...e-1073_050.jpg

----------


## António Vitor

tinha de estabilizar a tensão do controlador, ou comprar um novo, manda sempre mais que 24v...aliás as baterias de 24V costumam mandar 26-27 por ai
e os painéis anda sempre mais altos
enfim não tenho bem 24V limpos mas claro isso com um integrado ficava resolvido, a quebra de tensão é minima.

Mas era falso o medidor da lidl (china?) estava maluco...fui lá e tinham recolhido, devolveram-me o dinheiro.

A bomba de retorno gasta afinal apenas 35W...lol enfim

ou seja tenho gastos com escumador com tudo a cerca de 150W, o que dá 180 euros por ano. já é mais levezinho...e talvez não compense para já estar a gastar tanto dinheiro em painéis, fica só estes dois
 :Wink:

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Olá Antonio Vitor bom dia, ufa... ainda bem que quando fui ao Lidl já não havia medidores.
continua que estou a gostar.
ainda não encontrei os "Buck" de que me falaste.
abraço

----------


## António Vitor

ou estava avariado ou não li as instruções e tinham lá uma taxa de conversão para alterar…
 :Wink: 

os bucks existem de muitos tipos.
eu comprei destes...aguentam até os 29 volts e mais até dos painéis.

http://www.led-tech.de/en/LED-Contro...3_118_119.html

estes são de 1 ampere, mas reparei que deve andar nos 800 mA...ou seja não deixa subir acima disso… se meter um led ele baixa a tensão de entrada para o valor que o led precisa para gastar os tais 800-1000ma.
e claro tem entrada pwm.

----------


## António Vitor

Afonso, sei que tens um chiller, aqui está um aparelho que nunca me fez falta, mesmo com a sala a 35 graus é extremamente fácil manter a temperatura baixa do aquário.

uma ventoinha de 35W a apontar para a sump, e carradas de evaporação...funciona...o único problema é a reposição de água de osmose, mas como tenho tudo automático...é um descanso...

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Obrigado pelo link já vi o que queria
abraço

----------


## Fernando Garcia

Olá!
Aqui tem uma opção mais barata para o "buck".

http://www.sureelectronics.net/goods.php?id=1321

Abraço.
Fernando Garcia

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas,

Tenho um medidor de consumos (watts) há algum tempo, adquirido no AKI, marca Chacon, salvo erro, uns 25 euros. Consigo ver o consumo instantâneo (W), acumulado (kW), etc. Muito porreiro para medir os consumos de cada equipamento e melhorarmos naqueles que estejam excessivos.

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Obrigado a ambos, embora assuntos diferentes já anotei para posterior compra
abraço

----------


## António Vitor

Artur é o que eu tenho...o do lidl era mais barato, e cheira-me que é da mesma proviniência, tem tudo igual até o compartimento das pilhas...que são iguais se veio com defeito pode ter sido só um...

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Estamos muito perto de ter aquários 100% corrente contínua. Só nos falta resolver o tema do aquecimento porque bombas já vão havendo e com mesh já me parece possível se adaptar bombas DC que se compram no ebay a qualquer skimmer.

Ora quanto ao aquecimento, diria que o óbvio e mais eficiente é de dia usar a calha de leds de alguma forma para aquecer a água embora em termos tecnológicos isso possa ser relativamente complexo. À noite há que ter mesmo uma resistência. Tanto quanto sei, a lei de ohm aplica-se quer em DC quer em AC por isso se a gente precisa de por exemplo 300w a aquecer o tanque e estiver a alimentar tudo a 12V, a corrente necessária é de 300/12 = 25 A. Ora como V = RI, falamos de uma resistência de 0,5 ohms a aguentar com 300W.

Será que se consegue fazer isto?

Para se ter uma ideia, as resistências clássicas AC, pelos meus cálculos devem puxar cerca de 1,4 Amps. O valor delas deve ser na ordem dos 150 ohms.

Estamos a falar de uma realidade substancialmente diferente em termos de materiais e precisão dos valores.

----------


## António Vitor

Existem aquecedores com dc deppois posto

----------


## António Vitor

Os aquecedores são usados em sistemas eólicos onde existe necessidade de divergir a corrente em alturas de muita produção... agora será possivel alimentar uma bomba por duas fontes?
É que eu tenho casos onde atinjo na boa 480w (17amperes com 28v, no meio dia sem ainda estar no pico que é Às 13:30 e com algumas nuvens) com diodos em ambas fontes poderia alimentar parte das bombas? alimentando em paralelo.

com um arduino regulava por intermédio de relés quem é que alimentava as ditas bombas.
e existiria um momento onde ambas as fontes estariam a alimentar, com diodos, julgo que a corrente só fluiria num sentido…
nisto da electrónica não tenho todo o conhecimento...será que dava era seguro para as tais fontes?

Se sim seria fácil de implementar...e daria ainda mais uso ao painel que em certas alturas até dava para alimentar o lcd…

em relação aos aquecedores aqui fica um link, no entanto não sei que de  material se trata, se largar metais para a água seria mau, mas encapsular com um tubo de titânio seria fácil...ou mesmo aço inox.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/24-Volt-WA.../180296507747?
pt=UK_Home_Garden_Hearing_Cooling_Air&hash=item29f  a826163

tinha era depois dentro da tal capsula meter um material bom condutor térmico. para que o calor fosse para a capsula, e claro para arrefecer o tal aquecedor.

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Boas António.

Os diodos de facto só deixam passar a corrente num sentido, mas não sei se isso é seguro.

Essa técnica é usada qd se tem uma bateria e se quer carregar a partir de varias fontes de energia, não sei, só experimentando mesmo... 
 :Smile:

----------


## António Vitor

João assim seria fácil de medindo a amperagem produzida, ir desligando/ligando aparelhos aos painéis solares, usando toda a potência produzida

poderia meter até mais painéis para maximizar isto.

o arduino fazia os cálculos e claro a prioridade era as baterias e a luz no aquário. sem necessariamente meter melhores baterias, e optimizando a coisa com o menor custo.

----------


## António Vitor

Isto agora como está bom tempo, costumo ter sempre as baterias no máximo, e o controlador PWM (dos baratos) a barrar a potência dos painéis de forma a ter apenas o que baste para manter as baterias no máximo e dar luz aos leds…
durante 6 horas tenho isto apenas a debitar cerca de 260W por causa disso…
e efectivamente dá bem mais…

Resultado e que tal experimentar um inversor dos chineses…
comprei um de 600W, liguei apenas às baterias fez PUM literalmente...e começou a arder…
fui ver e realmente só aguentava até 25V, eu com as baterias bem carregadas tenho quase 14V em cada um…
lol
ou seja mamou 28v...
depois fui buscar outro mais potente, eles trocaram-me pum, mas este ainda durou 5 minutos… e vinha nas especificações (nunca acreditem nas especificações dos chineses), que aguentava 29v...

bom também é verdade que se o meu controlador fosse de jeito estabilizava a corrente para 24volts...não o faz…(chinoca)

O curioso, é que os meus leds aguentam à bujarda...material do best, nem a bomba da tunze 6055 aguentou, mas aqui a falha nem foi minha confiei demasiado no controlador.
A chinesa muito simpática, mesmo, devolveu-me o dinheiro, estava era preparado para 12V e ponto final...lol…

Resultado...estou a pensar adquirir mais painéis, isto é mesmo bom, e possivelmente uma turbina eólica, eu quero que os gajos da edp se danem...lol…
e não quero ter a imposição dos termos que eles querem para aquisição de microgeração… com ter que ter x de potência e blablabla...não…

Claro tenho de ver bem que tipo de controlador tenho de comprar, um que dê para ambos eólica e solar com amperes q.b. para alimentar mais coisas… material do Taiwan costuma ser melhor do que o chinoca, o meu medo é o pessoal da alfandega, porque cá em Portugal o mercado que faço parte ...chamaria de picogeração… não existe, e arranjar material para isto é quase impossivel…

vou fazer as coisas ás claras, quero simplesmente que eles saibam o valor da importação e que me cobrem penso eu apenas e só IVA, tentarei ligar para ver como se processa isso...ou então mando vir da europa...só para evitar chatices..
um controlador MPPT, e não PWM, para ter ainda mais eficiência, e já agora com inversor.

----------


## JoaoCAlves

manda vir da solarbag-shop. evitas alfandega e chatices, e sai barato.  :Wink:

----------


## António Vitor

será que aquilo queimou por causa do pwm do controlador/carregador João?

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Não sei moço, não tou a ver como tens isso ligado, faz aí um esquema.  :Wink:

----------


## António Vitor

Os preços metem medo de certos inversores e carregadores, acho que vou mas é ficar por aqui mesmo que perca 30% de eficiência...os preços um dia baixam
lol

tinha os inversores ligados ao controlador no output normal, das "luzes", julgo que este só faz pwm prás baterias, mas depois vai também prós leds julgo eu.

ou seja se não estiverem a pedir (baterias/leds) ele baixa a amperagem(tensão) com o pwm, é só isso que faz
este "desliga e liga pode ter fritado os inversores que não gostavam disso...

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Na sei se tou a perceber, tás a falar do controlador, é isso? controlador solar?

Se for isso, tens entrada, bateria, e saida.

é isto?

----------


## António Vitor

sim… mas a minha dedução é que os inversores eram de 12v....apenas os manuais não eram…
o controlador é até de boa qualidade alemão mas fabrico chinês, embora PWM, mas para o meu caso só com 2 painéis nem é assim tão mau…

o controlador reduz o sinal pwm. para assim evitar queimar as baterias, o excesso vai para as baterias, se estiver cheias, mesmo no pico do sol tenho os 8.2 amperes com 26 volts talvez dos painéis.
Sim os meus leds com a corrente continua dos painéis gastam menos watts, a fonte devia tar a mamar uns 10% ou mais até...talvez 15-20%

agora podem gastar 220W....

Se as baterias perdere, energia os painéis depois mandam mais energia...o controle é feito pelo controlador… chega mesmo aos 19 amperes...que ´já vi...

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

O meu painel de 10w já está à espera nos ctt. Vou fazer uma ligação mais ou menos direta como dizias nos posts iniciais.

Só vai alimentar 3 leds num tanque de guppys por isso a minha única preocupação será meter ali um limitador de corrente a 700mA e o resto é com o astro rei. Nada de bateris, controladores, inversores, etc...

----------


## António Vitor

Então como vai isso Nuno, sempre funciona?
Tenho estado off entretido com outras coisas....lol...e muito trabalho....

Nuno por aqui tenho desperdício de energia (é gerada e não aproveitada), acho que posso meter mais leds ainda...lol

No entanto já consigo ver a longo prazo problemas de arrefecimento nos PCB's quadrados da led-rise

Como eu já tinha reparado nem sequer têm zonas condutoras metal-metal no pcb, os leds aguentam-se mas já estão a sofrer forte tendência para o amarelo, nesses pcb's e dá ideia também menos luz.
Eu já sabia disto mas eram a metade do preço...lol...

Ou seja no upgrade que fiz, há 1 ano, tenho os leds em pior estado também é verdade que quando iniciei isto usei artic silver em vez de artic alumina, que é pior

no entanto continua operacional e com luz a mais, meia dúzia de leds amarelados, no meio de mais de 1 centena não é grande problema
 :Wink: 

faço mais um paleativo, e posso substituir alguns....e daí talvez não o faça

Já começam a aparecer star pcb para 4 e para 8 leds, para 4 em branco consigo comprar cada 4 já com o star por 5 eurose em star pcb de aluminio...excelente...XP-G

imaginando que queria fabricar uma calha para um freshwater, apenas com 150 euros tinha 150W...
1 euro por watt .... estava com vontade de fabricar outra calha de modo diferente, mas tenho de esperar mais 2 anos...e não faço mais upgradestinha dito que tinha de durar 4 anos e vai durar 4 anos sem mais dinheiro em cima...Mas a verdade é que gostaria de construir outra calha só pelo gozo....
 :Wink: 

claro que eu iria reutilizar o que poderia ser reutilizado como estes bucks que até me estão a servir bem
No entanto hoje fazia as coisas de maneira diferente....
para limitar a amperagem, há carradas de tretas chinocas no ebay, e ficava mais barato...

Existe a hipótese de mandar vir da china pcb's em alumínio (onde os leds ficam colados) bem baratos comprar depois os leds e soldar por flow soldering também parece mais fácil do que eu pensava apenas antes de fazer a calha faço um teste para estar entretido um teste de flow soldering com um star pcb daqueles para alguns leds

O trabalho que tive com a minha calha seria cortado para 5%, e ficava uma coisa mais limpa
tenho de falar com o Pedro Ferrer para uma coisa que combinámos (ver uma máquina de CNC caseira)

a Ideia é comprar o acrílico e colocar sulcos no acrílico de forma a ficar o alumínio do dissipador junto ao acrílico com os leds "dentro" do acrilico

julgo que ficava mesmo excelente...e de baixo perfil.
Com o conhecimento que ganhei com esta calha acho que conseguia fazer mais uma vez, e nesta altura algo que rivalizaria as melhores calhas do mercado a nível de qualidade....

mas tenho de esperar mais 2 anos...daqui a 2 anos ainda deverá estar melhor e com mais opções.
 :Wink: 

hoje criava uma calha com os seguintes leds e cores
15% violeta nos 425 nm (tinha de ir para opções não CREE
15% royal blue
10% blue
10% green (sim)
10% vermelho no pico da fotossíntese
40% white cool white
era isto
a percentagem é em termos de potência não em numero de leds...

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde António

Bom... se já estás a pensar na nova solução... escusas de estar a mandar a areia para os olhos  :Smile:  que não te vais aguentar sem a colocar em prática! Mais 2 anos, sem mexer nisso? ah ah 
Tretas!  :Smile: 

Quanto ao combinado, estou à tua espera!

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## António Vitor

Pelo menos tem de aguentar mais 1 ano...lol....
É que assim não tenho lucro com o facto de ter metido leds...tenho de mitigar o custo inicial, e agora está aí a crise, e não vou simplesmente gastar dinheiro.

Arranjo outro escape para as minhas ideias, evitando mexer na calha...até porque com o aumento de TPA's comecei a ter grandes melhorias nos meus SPS....
O problema nunca foi da luz...lol...
O facto deles estarem a convergir para o amarelo também não é problema...se calhar até tem mais rendimento...lol

E depois falo contigo para ver aquilo
 :Wink: 
Thanks.

----------


## António Vitor

Tenho mais umas ideias que acho boas...
Não é necessário grande dissipador, e julgo que basta apenas 2 de PC até 300W de leds.

O que é necessário é uma barra massiça de aluminio ai com boa espessura para transportar o calor para os dissipadores de pc. 1 dissipador de pc é barato, e uma barra de aluminio também. não será arrefecimento passivo é apenas activo, mas chega para arrefecer 300W de forma eficiente... podemos sempre usar o arduino e um sensor de temperatura para regular a velocidade da rotação das ventoinhas... e uma indicação da temperatura da barra que será a temperatura junto aos leds.
era o que eu fazia.... usava uma pelicula de acrilico opaca tipo mascara para tapar os fios e soldaduras para ficar mais bonito...tentava usar stars com pelo menos para 8 leds, assim seria fácil o projecto. não usaria lentes porque acho muito má ideia, e claro usaria starpcb de boa qualidade.
depois o acrilico ficava encaixado sobre a tal masca opaca, se esta mascara tivesse altura suficiente de forma ao acrilico não tocar nas lentes dos leds, este ficaria a prensar a tal máscara.
ficava com uma calha soberba e extremamente fina...

para ficar a coisa mais bela, tentaria arranjar no mundo dos pc's dissipadores elegantes, um poderia chegar depende da qualidade e eficiência do mesmo.  

Isto realmente vai ser dificil aguentar sem fazer o projecto...mas eu tenho CARRADAS de luz e de boa qualidade AGORA...

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite

Já ouço os motores a aquecerem...  :Wink: 

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## António Vitor

http://www.frostytech.com/articlevie...articleID=2486

este talvez tivesse de ter uns 3 ou mesmo 4 extremamente finos continuava em low profile...

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite António

Ter módulos de leds como estás a magicar, eu também já pensei neles.
Tornaria um aquário bastante versátil, no que à iluminação diz respeito.
O único contra que aponto, é o excesso de refrigeração activa! Ou as ventoinhas são boas... ou rapidamente ficarás farto dessa solução...
Quanto às cablagens, existem soluções no mercado para as proteger... existem uma mangueiras pretas (próprias de electricidade) que parecem ser roscadas...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## António Vitor

> Boa noite
> 
> Já ouço os motores a aquecerem... 
> 
> Abraço
> Pedro Ferrer


era preciso ter dinheiro, o governo anda a tirar o dinheiro e o dinheiro não rende...
 :Big Grin: 

Acredita que aguento mais 1-2 anos...não se justifica para já a construção...só se alguém me pagasse pelos meus leds actuais, a valores abaixo do mercado, podem ser potentes e baratos, mas com as carradas de fios nota-se que é um trabalho artesanal....e por isso acho sinceramente que é dificil de vender, para além de ter 2 anos, mas 2 anos nisto não fizeram mossa em 2/3 dos leds, apenas nos 1/3 mais recente (leds com 1 ano) por ter usado PCB de pior qualidade...

----------


## António Vitor

não era modulos, era mesmo uma barra com 200-300W de leds... com os dissipadores a serem colocados em cima em diversas zonas da barra.

----------


## António Vitor

o problema da ventilação são as ventoinhas, as melhores ventoinhas que comprei foram as mais baratas... de 12 cms sem ruido sequer. aliás quaquer bombazeca eclipsa o ruido das ventoinhas, o dissipador que mostrei tem ventoinhas de 8 cms o que é pior... mas podia trocar... era apenas uma opção para baixo profile. no entanto para ter em poucas rotações tinha de ter mais destes...pode ser má ideia.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Hum...
Pensei que fossem módulos...
De qualquer das formas, tens aqui uma série de coolers... http://www.aquapc.com/loja/index.php?id=1

Afirmas que os teus leds estão a ficar amarelos... estranho... os meus, do foco Chinês, caminham para o azul...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## António Vitor

Se calhar é confusão minha… parecem bem amarelas em relação às outras, se calhar sempre foram... 
É apenas outro bin, as lentes não estão queimadas fui verificar.
Ou se calhar é as antigas que caminham para o azul...

No entanto quando comprei estas acho que comprei apenas white, era o que havia mais barato...no entanto pareciam na altura mais azuis. comparando com as coolwhite leds que tinha comprado há 2 anos.

Quer dizer que isto possivelmente nem teve grandes problemas e aguenta bem mais 2 anos...ou talvez mais... O que era extremamente chato...lol...não poderia fazer um upgrade com sentido...
hehe

----------


## António Vitor

http://reefbuilders.com/2012/07/10/x...al/#more-60302

Ainda a melhorar, onde vai parar isto… 150 lumens por watt quase...lol...e com um feixe mais concentrado sem lentes sweet…

ainda prefiro estes aos XM-L que produzem muita temperatura localizada.
http://www.cree.com/led-components-a.../XLampXPG2.pdf

e parece que mesmo o branco emite bastante violeta.

----------


## António Vitor

Pedro detectei 5 leds apagados, mas com a série a trabalhar...no meio dos outros tantos nem tinha reparado, mas tirando a calha para o chão e fazendo a inspecção minuciosa, detectei isso mesmo.
4 azuis, curiosamente e são dos leds mais recentes. com apenas 1 ano.
O curioso é que continua tudo a funcionar na string, o que atesta que a forma de concepção com os bucks é a forma mais correcta...tinha cintilação por vezes mau contacto numa das minhas ligações se calhar por corrosão na soldadura, deverá ter sido por isso... o buck reagia mas muitas vezes por segundo e o meu painel com 28 volts por vezes mandaria mais do que estes aguentavam.  tenho de retirar a calha e fazer uma inspecção minuciosa nas soldaduras. faço isso com a construção do sistema de bailling com o mesmo arduino....
 :Wink:

----------


## António Vitor

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-wv3GmqOKp1...0/100_2915.JPG

depois de ter reparado os leds que não acendiam, não me pareciam queimados, estranho. no meu blog eu exponho a causa mais provável… que já aqui tinha falado.
www.waterinspiration.blogspot.com

Está aqui a prova que leds duram e duram e duram...facilmente chega aos 5 anos. E comigo a fazer uma manutenção anual pelo menos....ainda mais fácil será durar bastante tempo.

não eram 5 eram 4 leds, hoje é que tive a ver melhor...e ainda bem menos um avariado…

tomem nota que se isto fosse um sistema de compra, seria claramente problemático mudar leds (dependendo do sistem), mas mesmo 4 no meio de bem mais de 100, a diferença na intensidade era irrisória...

----------


## António Vitor

Estou tentado em reduzir ainda mais o impacto do meu aquário, agora de verão o meu consumo eléctrico cai… e não é apenas de não ter as luzes a gastar energia da EDP. 
é porque não precisod e aquecer a água.

Reparei que tenho excedente de produção em algumas horas do dia, e gostava mesmo de alimentar um aquecedor, só que não quero comprar inversor, e um aquecedor para baixa tensão simplesmente não existe para aquário.

poderia adquirir vários de vidro com bastante potência de forma a ter pelo menos uns 150W com 24-28 volts. é uma hipótese…

ainda tenho margem no controlador...

----------


## António Vitor

Qué isto? 
desde que coloquei novos leds, e aprimorei algumas soldaduras, tenho agora gastos de 10.2 amperes?
humf?

antes no máximo com as baterias carregadas ia aos 8.6 amperes.
dá ideia que tenho mais luz agora atrás no aquário… estranho…
 :Big Grin: 

com 4 leds, e ainda por cima 3 a 700 mA, não deveria ser assim tanto a diferença.
possivelmente os leds avariados, consumiam corrente, sem luz, mais do que o normal, e isso fazia subir os amperes no string, e o buck baixava a tensão para manter a amperagem…
ou seja os outros ficavam a meio gás...interessante.

Será outro indicador de algum led estragado, baixar a amperagem consumida na calha.



não vou gastar dinheiro nisto tão cedo não...lol...

----------


## António Vitor

Estou agora numa de poupar, e depois de umas facturas com estimativas veio uma agradável surpresa... só 18 euros numa conta da EDP chinoca...´
Vou então ampliar isto e aprimorar este meu substistema eléctrico isolado da rede... mais um painel e ligar mais coisas.

Se quiserem podem ver durante o dia a minha webcam se estiver a funcionar...

mms://reeftv.zapto.org:8080

Atenção a electricidade que ilumina os leds vem apenas e só dos painéis com uns dias nublados e chuvosos, deu para perceber que chega e sobra!
Aliás neste momento tenho mais produção de energia perto das 18H que tinha em julho, isto porque o sol está mais perpendicular aos paineis no outono....e mesmo inverno...

Se o link não funcionar Copiem "mms://reeftv.zapto.org:8080" e metam no explorer ele abre o mediaplayer automaticamente ... ou usem o videolan também dá...
Estou a usar mais compressão do que estava anteriormente usando o encoder do windows que vem com o microsoft expression encoder 4 dá para meter um servidor com webcam e podem sacar o programa da microsoft gratuitamente.

O aquário tem estado na mesma, nunca fiz um reset, mas julgo que já o deveria ter feito... exemplo disso é os meus mangues, retirei um que tinha morrido, e no areão onde este estava, depois de o ter retirado, o cheiro era nauseabundo com materia orgânica...
Possivelmente no aquário acontece igual...

irei retirar todo o areão e fica apenas rocha, estou farto também das picadas das fireworms, que está mesmo minado...

----------


## António Vitor

Voltei...tenho andando com outras questões, mas não deixei isto...  Bom... voltando ao assunto dos painéis ... funcionou perfeitamente até à cerca de 2 semanas onde começamos a ter mais nubelosidade, funciona na mesma, mas não serve para corais duros. Simples... serve para os LPS e outros.

Agora como resolver o problema... Eu acho que é simples... peritos em electronica por favor ajudem-me.

A ideia é fazer tipo overflow... ou seja tenho uma fonte de 28V ( o painel com 28V e mesmo menos dá amperagem q.b. para os meus leds que consomem 10 amperes +/-, mas irei meter mais leds, uns de 420 nm...), se a tensão me baixar nos painéis a fonte em paralelo começaria a despejar corrente, tinha de ter uns diodos para impedir que a corrente da fonte fosse para os painéis (e garantir isso) e dos painéis para a fonte, na polaridade positiva claro... as massas ligaria tudo se a minha electricidade não me está a falhar... assim:

tipo se a tensão baixa nos painéis e se tenho mais diferençºa de tensão na fonte, era esta a debitar para os leds... assim tinha isto sempre a 100% mesmo se aparecesse nuvens...  a minha dúvida é a viabilidade disto, e diodos que me aconselham...e já agora se souberem de leds bons e baratos a 420 nm postem aqui...
Obrigado!
E Abraços!
António Vitor

----------


## António Vitor

Aliás a tensão baixa é nas baterias, no fundo, tenho a tensão das baterias, e a 28Volts é um bom compromisso, quando está a ser carregadas com bom sol, sobe para 29 e tal a tensão nas baterias, se estas estiverem descarregadas, o controlador mete mais tensão nas baterias e por consequinte mete mais nos leds...

Se ficar nublado muito tempo, a tensão baixa lentamente para 26, que é a tensão das baterias e o painél pouco estará a dar... AGora nesta altura como tenho 28V na fonte, estaria este a meter electricidade nos leds...
compreendem? Faz sentido?

Têm de me ajudar no tipo de diodo, queria um com elevada resistência à corrente contrária sempre... apenas isso.. e que aguentasse 20 amperes...por ai...

Poderia fazer isto de uma forma inteligente, com o arduino... tipo imaginemos que este contablizava nas ultimas 48 horas os niveis de intensidade, então com relés iria ligar a fonte externa se baixasse de um valor perigoso...e desligaria os painéis, mas aqui tinha de entrar na mesma os diodos... alguma avaria num dos relés...(com fusiveis/diodos que não suportassem corrente inversas (haverá?))
para não estar a ligar/desligar constantemente, teria um valor para o qual o sistema ligava a fonte externa e só depois de atingir outro se desligaria, com um intervalo onde não fazia nada...não sei se me faço entender...
 :Wink: 
Acho que isto era mais prejudicial para os componentes, e seria melhor até para os corais estar sempre com o máximo de luz possivel...Seria?

Quando falo em painéis falo da corrente que vem do controlador já filtrada pelas baterias...
 :Big Grin: 
Isto sem fazer nada serveria perfeitamente para um plantado de topo... o Bicho está a começar a morder, mas a mulher não deixa... 

Também é verdade que só muito esporádicamente é que tenho muitos dias seguidos com nubelosidade, agora se forem 2 semanas seguidas, como foi o caso, pode dar problemas...
Tenho aqui um coral SPS com quase 4 anos a definhar, vivo mas a definhar... problemas...

A luz está mesmo cara, e quem o disser que não está, está a mentir...ou está podre de rico... Essa foi a razão de eu me ter metido em leds, e dos painéis, no entanto os leds podem ainda ser melhores, com intensidades altas no óptimo da clorofila-a, 420 nm, e eu já arranjei uma empresa chinesa que os vende a um preço aceitável, agora duração e eficiência não sei... mas eficiência deverá ter muita... muito PAR....
Estava disposto a retirar alguns azuis e meter estes, ou aumentar o número de leds apenas...
sem muito custo, talvez o ideal seria meter uns leds azuis destes 420 nm, ligados à corrente sempre, desligados dos painéis para impedir que haja problemas, no entanto consigo ter bem mais de 15 amperes em condições óptimas e não estaria a ter aproveitamento... talvez na simplicidade que eu GOSTO muito esteja o ganho... cerca de 24 destes leds a 500 mA teria cerca de 50W... também não seria muito...O que acham?
Abraços!
António Vitor

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Boas!

Bom, os diodos, sim tens mesmo que por diodos nessa situação. Tens uns diodos em encapsulamento TO-220 que chegam a ir aos 40A e acho que até mais.

Este por exemplo! 

SBR40100CT

Eu já não me lembro dos dados da tua montagem, mas basicamente, tens que ter uma tensão superior ao VF dos led's +1V para o driver para manter regulação no driver e corrente constante. Este valor mais 0,8V é o que tens que configurar na fonte de alimentação de backup. Se fizeres isto, qd a tensão das baterias está acima disto, a corrente vem mais de lá, qd começa a descer, passa gradualmente para a fonte.

Tou a falar em teoria, nunca testei isto, mas o comportamento deverá andar à volta disto.

Uma bateria totalmente carregada e em idle, mantem uma tensão á volta dos 12,6V se não tou enganado. Considera-se descarregada à volta dos 10,5V.

Ora se estás a usar 2 em serie, nunca vais ter uma intensidade certa só pendurado nas baterias. No máximo sem sol, tens 25,2V, muito longe dos 28V que falas que precisas. Qd tens sol sim, a tensão na bateria sobe por estar a carregar até cerca de 13,8V. Estou a assumir que tens controlador solar!

Relembra-me a tua montagem para perceber melhor, qts led's por serie tens?

----------


## António Vitor

Obrigado JOão pela resposta!

Tenho mesmo acima de 28V, quer dizer se não estiver a consumir, se começar a consumir a tensão baixa, no máximo da potência dos leds vai baixando. Isto porque o controlador não controla muito, diria... não sei como faz, mas o controlador disponibiliza mais tensão às baterias para estas carregarem, e parece ser isso que disponibiliza para o output ou seja os leds.
No fundo é isto...
Tive a medir isto com o sol sem estar encoberto, e tinha mesmo 29V, mas aumentando os leds baixa, faz sentido, porque sem carga o painel pode passar dos 30V
Pela minha ideia o ideal é 28V se calhar é muito existe uma fonte barata regulável que vai aos 26.4V mas não apssa disso.. não sei só experimentando.

----------


## JoaoCAlves

ok, mas isso com sol, o que interessa, é sem.

Se queres tirar partido do sistema solar, tens que usar as baterias o máximo possivel, claro, respeitando a zona de segurança. Se tens controlador ele garante esta parte, qd chega ao limite corta-te a saida até as baterias serem carregadas.

Mas não respondes-te ao que te perguntei, qts led's em serie tens?

----------


## António Vitor

A tensão alta é também sem sol...(com nuvens)
só baixa se houver consumo...e pouco sol.

O controlador tem saida para a bateria para os leds e input dos paineis.
Agora a tensão é mesmo muito alta, os bucks sabia que suportavam 30V, foi a sorte.... mas uma bomba da tunze foi-se 6055, Mas os meus leds com mais de 2 anos, estão de perfeita saude...
 :Big Grin: 
só estou à espera de mais leds violetas para fazer uma nova alteração...

Os bucks regulam a amperagem, e dissipam o que estará a mais...sempre com amperagem constante. tenho 6-7 leds depende da série de leds XP-G ou XR-e

Pois eu poupo demais as baterias... e quero continuar a fazer...
se calhar exagero... coloquei um algoritmo que quando baxasse de um determinada tensão o pwm baixava a intensidade dos leds... fui verificar as baterias agora e realmente estavam carregadas, a 100% quando até nem fez muito sol...  

Não usufruo ao máximo do painel Meter no máximo um redução do PWM para 50%? pode ser feito...

A minha ideia era também ter mais autonomia em caso de falha de energia...alimenta a vortech por 12V em caso de falha de corrente...

e se calhar 28V na fonte é demais... com 24 volts era capaz de dar não? E sempre tinha isto a funcionar e já cá tinha as fontes...as mesmas que tinha...quando o controlador corta-se isto continuava... mas agora não sei se o controlador faz assim uma boa gestão das baterias...

----------


## António Vitor

> ok, mas isso com sol, o que interessa, é sem.
> 
> Se queres tirar partido do sistema solar, tens que usar as baterias o máximo possivel, claro, respeitando a zona de segurança. Se tens controlador ele garante esta parte, qd chega ao limite corta-te a saida até as baterias serem carregadas.
> 
> Mas não respondes-te ao que te perguntei, qts led's em serie tens?


Os bucks papam tudo mesmo tensões mais baixas, se tiver mais baixo eles despejam quase tudo... só limitam se acima... isto funciona mesmo de qualquer maneira dos 10V aos 24. a 24v os leds em série e na amperagem que o buck regula estão no limite, ou seja mais um led e passa dos 24v. por isso tenho 7 leds XP-g em cada buck a 24v e apenas 6 XR-e porque funcionam a tensões distintas na mesma amepragem...
Mas sei que isto funcionaria mesmo com mais leds, apenas não atingiria a amperagem estipulada...

já ajudastes nos diodos! Obrigdão!
Agora não sei se com as fontes a 24V se daria para manter as baterias carregadas pelo menos sempre a 50%...só experimentado...

o melhor é comprar os diodos experimentar e ver como isto funciona. se não meter uma fonte com outras tensões e regulável.

Abraços!
António Vitor

----------


## António Vitor

Esses diodos parecem transistores, com 3 pinos e isso tens de me explicar...
só sei que nada percebo... estes diodos vem lá que são Diode Type Super Barrier... uma barreira para a corrente inversa?
deverá ser...
 :Wink: 
Obrigado João mais uma vez... Sem a tua ajuda este meu projecto não tinha existido...

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Com as fontes regulaveis que encontras no ebay, elas vão de 22 a 27V, algumas 30. Com estas acabas por encontrar o melhor compromisso.  :Wink: 

Abraço

----------


## António Vitor

dois diodos num só?
O que vai para os leds é o pin do meio é isto?
estes que falas aguenta 30V com 20 amperes certo?

----------


## António Vitor

> Com as fontes regulaveis que encontras no ebay, elas vão de 22 a 27V, algumas 30. Com estas acabas por encontrar o melhor compromisso. 
> 
> Abraço


só aparecem até 26.4 volts... tá dificil com pelo menos ai 15 amperes
no entanto licitei uma em segunda mão... que dá para muitas tensões... não sei se terá o pot para regular...e com boa amperagem

----------


## JoaoCAlves

> dois diodos num só?
> O que vai para os leds é o pin do meio é isto?
> estes que falas aguenta 30V com 20 amperes certo?


Os que te falei, eram 40A 100V.

Os da foto, são 20A 100V.

Só vendo o datasheet, mas penso que sim, o pino do meio é o katodo e o que vai aos led's certo. Atenção, que o encapsulamento está normalmente ligado ao pino do meio tb!!! Não te esqueças de meter micas a isolar do dissipador.

----------


## JoaoCAlves

> só aparecem até 26.4 volts... tá dificil com pelo menos ai 15 amperes
> no entanto licitei uma em segunda mão... que dá para muitas tensões... não sei se terá o pot para regular...e com boa amperagem


O que te falo é isto:

AC-180V-240V-50-60Hz-DC-24V-15A-350W-Regulated-Switch-Power-Supply-LED-Light

----------


## António Vitor

João, Obrigado! Sim compro os teus diodos, estes que postei, foi um google ao calhas para me explicares o pino do meio....e terei cuidado sim... achas que vale a pena meter um dissipador nisto?
e claro mesmo com dissipador tem corrente...já percebi, e não pode tocar no aluminio da calha.

Estou a ganhar a licitação da fonte,  a fonte é do tipo industrial, ok já usada, e o preço que estou a conseguir dela, é irrisório...vamos ver hehe pelo que está lá escrito dá para baixar dos 28 aos 24V e tem 2 saidas uma com 11 amperes e outra com 6 dá 400W na boa... mas terei de meter possivelmente mais um diodo se usar mais que um canal....(como se tivesse 2 fontes)

quando os diodos e a fonte chegar, melhoro isto, só faltando depois comprar os leds violetas, deverei meter a 420 nm cerca de 36 leds, meto depois também uns 24 leds com o vermelho que os Cree não tem... depois ainda falta eu corrigir  a forma como controlo a potencia do arduino, e colocar 6 canais, vermelho/royalb blue/blue/violeta/branco/e vermelho... vai ser o novo upgrade da coisa... de vermelho nem preciso muito apenas para realçar as cores... Isto ficará com mais de 200 leds nem sei bem as contas agora, todos a funcionar a meio gás ou ainda menos, abaixo das especificações... para durar e durar e também para ter mais eficiencia...

Ainda falta visualizar como estão os leds, mas estão a resistir bem ao tempo, algumas falhas poucas , onde tenho de os substituir...A taxa de avaria nem deve ter chegado a 5% ao longo de 2 anos e tal...quase 3... mas julgo que nem deve ter abaixo de 80% da luminosidade inicial... 

Daqui a 2 anos substituo os leds brancos e royal blue por outros, perfazem 4 anos na altura... e se calhar nem será pela fraca potencia destes, mas por existir no mercado muitissimo melhores....julgo que com os violetas, fico com o espectro mais importante coberto. e era onde pecava os leds... mais uma vez isto não se encontra à venda... talvez porque uma calha com leds violetas vai parecer mais fraca ao olho humano, e mais cara... bem mais cara... logo os produtores refugiam-se em leds mais baratos com mais lumens... o que pode ser um erro...
 :Wink: 
Outro problema é que estes metem menos leds, que eu bem menos, e portanto para atingir mais potencia, puxam por eles, o que acelera a decadência destes e em pouco tempo ficam menos eficientes...Sim estou confiantes que tenho mesmo uma calha superior a de uma de fabrico por estes motivos... ECONÒMICOS....LUCRO....

Abraços!
António Vitor

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Boas.

Sim, tens que por dissipador, se for 20A, são 20W a dissipar aproximadamente.

----------


## António Vitor

João perdi a licitação, compro a fonte que me tinhas mostrado dá para mais 10% portanto cerca de 26.4V dá ... depois regulo de forma a ter isto sempre iluminado, usando um bocado ainda as baterias...

posso sempre desligar através do arduino com relé a fonte, ou seja fica a alimentação cortada desde a fonte até ao relé... aliás posso usar ambas as coisas para aumentar a eficiência...O led sem tensão oposta não tem de estar a dissipar nada... e menos perdas, certo?

ou seja o arduino media a tensão e se baixasse do tal valor que digo que é a tensão de "ataque" da fonte, incluiria esta...
o relé poderia avariar como tinha os diodos sem problema...

ou achas que seria melhor deixar sempre a fonte a trabalhar? Se calhar necessitaria de um condensador ou algo para aliviar o SPIKE de ligar e desligar danificando a coisa...certo?

----------


## António Vitor

João estes servem? no ebay fica mais barato portes, do que pela digikey, só portes pagava 12 libras... irra....
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/30A-100V-S...item5d35b15f2c

----------


## António Vitor

já comprei a fonte, agora é esperar por ela, depois compro os diodos se for este que coloquei aqui...

----------


## JoaoCAlves

> O led sem tensão oposta não tem de estar a dissipar nada... e menos perdas, certo?


Tensao oposta, como assim? o máximo que podes ter de tensão inversa por led é 5V, mais que isso estouram.

Mas não estou a perceber o que dizes, acho.




> ou seja o arduino media a tensão e se baixasse do tal valor que digo que é a tensão de "ataque" da fonte, incluiria esta...


Sim, podes usar uma porta analógica com um divisor de tensão e uns zener para proteger a porta de azares. Com base nos valores lidos podes tomar as decisões que entenderes.

Só continuo a não entender como tens isso a funcionar actualmente, pelo que percebo, os led's não estão sempre a trabalhar no valor de corrente definido pelo driver por tensão inssuficiente. 




> Se calhar necessitaria de um condensador ou algo para aliviar o SPIKE de ligar e desligar danificando a coisa...certo?


Podes por um condensador ou vários em paralelo à frente dos relés para evitar oscilações no momento de comutação dos relés. Claro que tens que ser rapido, desligas um ligas outro. Se tiveres isso bem programado até podes tirar os diodos, é menos perdas no circuito. Basicamente está a fazer parte de uma UPS dessa forma. Se fores para os condensadores, aponta para os 10000uF, Tvz seja suficiente. Isto para saber ao certo, só encontrando as formulas...

----------


## JoaoCAlves

> João estes servem? no ebay fica mais barato portes, do que pela digikey, só portes pagava 12 libras... irra....
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/30A-100V-S...item5d35b15f2c


Dão até 30A 100V.

----------


## JoaoCAlves

> já comprei a fonte, agora é esperar por ela, depois compro os diodos se for este que coloquei aqui...


Ok.

A ultima que mandei vir, e tenho ideia que foi desse fulano, ia até 30V!

----------


## António Vitor

Por vezes sim a tensão baixa mesmo com as baterias mas nunca abaixo de 25V talvez... vai oscilando... tensão oposta que falei (referi led por engano estava a pensar no diodo), estava a referir-me á tensão que em vez de ir do painel solar para os leds, ia para cima para a fonte, ou vice-versa da fonte para os paineis. não estava a pensar nos leds, referi led por lapso, talvez por saber que um led é um diodo (light emitting diode ..LED...se não estou em erro), assim se retirar a fonte ou os paineis do esquema, desligando-os, estava a perguntar que assim o diodo não tinha que estar a dissipar nada...já que a corrente era apenas favorável, ou gastaria corrente?

PAra os leds vai sempre corrente favorável e cerca de 3 e pico volts...

----------


## António Vitor

> Só continuo a não entender como tens isso a funcionar actualmente, pelo que percebo, os led's não estão sempre a trabalhar no valor de corrente definido pelo driver por tensão inssuficiente.


não... eu não deixo... passo a explicar, as baterias nunca batem 50% nunca ou quase nunca...ou seja tenho tensão q.b. para meter tudo no máximo mas não meto.

Quando fico sem produção de energia já tenho a tal porta analógica sem zener (explica lá isso) e com divisor de corrente a ler a tensão do output do controlador, e nessa altura (baixando a tensão o arduino actua por pwm para baixar a intensidade dos leds, nunca baixa verdadeiramente dos 25 e qualquer coisa...por causa disso mesmo.




> Sim, podes usar uma porta analógica com um divisor de tensão e uns zener para proteger a porta de azares. Com base nos valores lidos podes tomar as decisões que entenderes.


como e qual seria o zener que poderia meter? e como?

thanks!
Abraços!
António Vitor

----------


## JoaoCAlves

> Por vezes sim a tensão baixa mesmo com as baterias mas nunca abaixo de 25V talvez... vai oscilando... tensão oposta que falei (referi led por engano estava a pensar no diodo), estava a referir-me á tensão que em vez de ir do painel solar para os leds, ia para cima para a fonte, ou vice-versa da fonte para os paineis. não estava a pensar nos leds, referi led por lapso, talvez por saber que um led é um diodo (light emitting diode ..LED...se não estou em erro), assim se retirar a fonte ou os paineis do esquema, desligando-os, estava a perguntar que assim o diodo não tinha que estar a dissipar nada...já que a corrente era apenas favorável, ou gastaria corrente?
> 
> PAra os leds vai sempre corrente favorável e cerca de 3 e pico volts...


Sim, se abrires o circuito com relés, os diodos não vão desperdiçar energia. 
Agora se tiveres corrente favoravel, vais ter uma queda de tensão no diodo até 1V +-, dependendo da corrente em causa.

Qd o diodo está inversamente polarizado, a corrente é desprezavel, não é zero, mas é desprezavel.

----------


## JoaoCAlves

> como e qual seria o zener que poderia meter? e como?


O zener serve para proteger a porta caso algo corra mal e os 24V vão parar ao arduino. Já queimei um assim!

Tens o divisor de tensão que te reduz a tensão de forma a que o máximo das baterias seja 5V ou perto. Até aí tudo bem. Se por alguma coisa estranha, a tensão sobe mais que isso, vão aparecer mais que 5V na porta podendo a destruír.

O zener fixa a tensão ao valor defenido. O que se faz, é meter um zener ligeiramente acima dos 5V, por exemplo, 5,1V. Tb pode ser 5.6V acho.

O circuito é um simples zener e resistência, depois meto aqui o circuito com calma, agora na tenho tempo.

Abraço

----------


## António Vitor

Obrigado João, acho que vou deixar perder 10-15W (pelas tuas contas isto vai gastar isto nos diodos, ambos somados), por segurança, a única coisa que vou desligar é a fonte para ter menos perdas, porque se a fonte não estiver a dar corrente também tem algumas perdas, mas se eu quantificar que isso é negligênciável nem isso desligo. Gosto de segurança e simplicar...regulo até onde vai as baterias não no arduino, até posso tirar essa parte do código mas no pot da fonte...simples...

(referentes aos diodos) nas situações normais, o desperdicio será na energia dos painéis solar, já que a fonte só entrava quando as baterias fossem abaixo de uma determinada tensão e o painél claro....ou seja estava sempre inversamente polarizada nessas alturas do lado da fonte.

E Agora sempre posso meter os leds no máximo, se calhar até aproveitando mais os painéis...
Agora funcionava mais ou menos por antecipação...com os leds a meio gás nas más alturas...
 :Wink: 
Estou a aguardar a encomenda dos diodos e da fonte... no final do mês compro os leds a 420 nm...e mais 4 bucks de 500 mA.


Aguardo o circuito do zener... 
Abraços!
António Vitor

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Boas.

Circuito abaixo.

Circuito_protector_arduino.png

A resistência pode precisar ser ajustada, para baixo, mas penso que assim dá. O Mega aguenta vcc + 0,5V.  a 5.5V o zener já deverá estar a conduzir o suficiente para fixar a tensão.
É uma questão de testar a ver, agora não consigo fazer isso. Mas por seguro podes ir para 120 ou 150 ohm. Aí já tá de certeza.

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Boas.

Circuito abaixo.

Circuito_protector_arduino.png

A resistência pode precisar ser ajustada, para baixo, mas penso que assim dá. O Mega aguenta vcc + 0,5V.  a 5.5V o zener já deverá estar a conduzir o suficiente para fixar a tensão.
É uma questão de testar a ver, agora não consigo fazer isso. Mas por seguro podes ir para 120 ou 150 ohm. Aí já tá de certeza.

----------


## António Vitor

Ainda não recebi a fonte... tá a demorar, por isso usei a de 10 AMP (chega mesmo no limite)... descobri que esta fonte tinha um pot de regulação da tensão...tive de a desmontar para ver, e coloquei a cerca de 25.5V +/- ...

Coloquei desses diodos duplos que o João fala, com dissipador de motherboard. e voi-lá...
funciona... quando tenho sol a pique tenho consumos de 10W se tanto... (A fonte é boa), quando desce ok, ele vai buscar corrente à fonte... No entanto a fonte só despeja corrente quando as baterias ficam a 50%... um bom compromisso.

No entanto não vou gastar dinheiro em leds, epá só encontrei leds violeta de origem incognita e não quero arriscar, meto 2 das antigas T5 (sim tenho agora um sistema hibrido) actinicas de 420 nm e tá a andar, gastanto zero euros...

Tive corais SPS durante 2 anos e tal sem grandes problemas, os ditos mais fáceis como montipora, e alguns de outros tipos... faltava mais um empurrãozinho diria...
Tenho de aceitar que não conseguia manter corais dos tais mais complicados... duravam 1-2 meses e morriam. mesmo com PAR astronomicos.
faltava talvez o espectro abaixo dos 450 nm...onde a clorofila-a é rainha.

Claro que com estes dias de pouca luz solar, isto ressentiu-se... daí eu ter alterado o sistema.
bom... agora julgo eu que deverá chegar, com 240W de leds mais 108W t5 deve dar mesmo para os mais exigentes.
e mesmo assim sem grandes custos eléctricos

num dia de sol será tipo 130W médios... e nublado.. uns 300W mesmo com nuvens o painél debita...depende das nuvens.

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Ok, porreiro!  :Wink:

----------


## António Vitor

> Ok, porreiro!


OBrigado pela ajuda João!
Quando há mais equilibrio entre tensão painéis e fonte, nem aquecem os diodos, aquecem mais quando há desfazamento... abri uns buracos para aquilo libertar calor na caixa onde meti os diodos... está ok... tenho de novo isto ok, agora faltam os tais corais mais exigentes...
)

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Certo, é normal, qd tens desfazamento de tensão, vai mais corrente de onde a tensão é maior. Tem cuidado com os diodos, eles deverão aquecer bastante, dimensiona bem esse dissipador.  :Wink: 

Abraço

----------


## António Vitor

João os diodos atingem no máximo uns 55ºC isto porque consigo tolerar a dor da temperatura, mas no limite...
Avariou-se o meu reactor de cálcio...(a bomba e não me apetece agora gastar dinheiro) como tinha adiado o fabrico das minhas bombas peristálticas para mais tarde, faço agora a coisa...

já montei as bombas, e "destruí" o meu sistema do arduino... Agora em PWM só controla 2 canais azul e branco... e chega... antes tinha para cada zona de 6-7 leds um canal em pwm a controlar... não é necessário...aliás até só precisava de um para fazer o ciclo dia/noite...(amanhacer e anoitecer).
ASsim posso usar a placa do Baltasar... para ligar os tais relés que irão controlar as bombas peristálticas.
agora nem preciso de soldar nada é só meter 3 fios 1 para cada canal simples... A programação também será bem simples... estou a pensar em meter apenas num valor numerico para cada bomba.

Do estilo... 1 para trabalhar durante 5 segundos todos os dias... 2 2x ai dia e 3 para 3x ao dia, dividindo o dia em partes iguais para o tempo entre doseamentos ser bem distribuido ao longo do dia... nem me preocupo com mais nada... pode ser sempre o primeiro doseamento às 24h(0h) e assim sucessivamente... ... 2x seria um ao meio dia e á meia noite... etc....

nada de complexo a nivel de algoritmo.
o tempo de doseamento, iria depender claro da concentração do produto...e das vezes que este ligaria durante o dia... é achar um valor razoável, e deopis é só mexer na tal numeração... gosto de simplicar estas coisas...
 :Wink:  até porque não me apetece programar... e tenho pouco tempo... e quero as coisas a trabalhar no mesmo dia...lol

----------


## António Vitor

Até parece mentira.... mas um dos diodos foi-se... a temperatura deveria ser muito alta, coloquei um dissipador de CPU com 50X mais área de dissipação...  :Wink: 
A sorte é ter comprado 6 diodos e ainda tnho aqui uns para brincar...

----------


## António Vitor

agora nem se nota que aquece, a diferença´é substancial, e um dissipador de motherboard não chegava...

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Eu disse-te para arranjares um dissipador como deve de ser!  :Coradoeolhos: 

Esses diodos podem aquecer realmente muito, têm que tar bem arrefecidos!  :Wink:

----------


## António Vitor

fritou... hehe ya tinhas razão...  :Wink:

----------

